# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Downhill Fahrtechnik Tipps????

## Aca

Hallo erstmals :Smile:  

Wie kann ich am besten fahren lernen über grobe wurzelpassagen und felspassagen weil mich schleudert hin und her und ich hab das bike nicht unter kontrolle obwohl ich nicht so schnell bin. Kann mir jemand par gute tipps geben?? wäre sehr hilfreich und nett. :Smile:

----------


## MalcolmX

hm eine ferndiagnose ist da nicht einfach.
entspannt fahren hilfft in jedem fall einmal...

----------


## Spank der XIII.

stimmt. ne ferndiagnose is wirklich bischen schwierig. 
bin zwar kein spezieller downhiller aber n paar tips kann ich dir trotzdem geben. 

sehr wichitg is die beinarbeit. nicht der federung alles überlassen und bocksteif aufm bike stehen sondern aktiv fahren. die schläge auch mit dem körper absobieren.

wenn mal ein größerer stein / wurzel etc. kommt, dann den schwerpunkt kurz nach hinten verlagern, vorderrad entlasten und gleich unmittelbar nachher die beine anwinkeln um auch mit dem hinterrad möglich geschmeidig drüberzukommen.

was auch immens wichtig is, was man aber leider oft unbewusst vergisst, ist, den lenker wirklich festzuhalten. nix is beschissener wie plötzlich unfreiwillig nen onehander hinzulegen und sich mit ziemlicher sicherheit vom bike zu verabschieden. 

die strecke zu "lesen" wie's immer so schön heißt is n weiterer wichtiger punkt. sich die ideallinie (zumindest annähernd) rauszusuchen hilft immer. die variiert nat. je nach geschmack. entweder die schnellste oder vielleicht eine mit nem sprung drinnen oder auch die technisch schwierigste. je nach geschmack halt. bei fiesen wurzel oder geröllpassagen is die ideallinie manchmal aber auch ziemlich wuascht. da heißts bremsen auf und durch.
denn oft funktionieren die gabel und der dämpfer bei etwas höherem tempo besser.

----------


## Nose

viel hardtail fahren!

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Bremsen auslassen!

----------


## Spank der XIII.

> viel hardtail fahren!


jep. des is immer gut.

----------


## Aca

Danke erstmals für eure interesse. ich hab nur ein Fully ist eigentlich nicht so ne monsterdownhiller ist eher ein Freerider. Aber ich werde wenn ich das nächste mal biken gehe sofort ausprobieren mit der beinarbeit.
Für mehr tipps wär ich noch dankbar.

Gruss Aca

----------


## smOoh

> Bremsen auslassen!


find ich auch.

und wenn große hindernisse kommen nich langsam drüber poltern,nach möglichkeit ''überspringen'' (wurzeln sind super zum abspringen).

laute musik und genügend protektoren helfen,so rein psychisch  :Wink: 

sonst hilft nur fahren fahren fahren,irgendwann wirst scho schneller

----------


## Flo(w)rider

vielleicht hast den rebound ja zu schnell eingstellt,...
nur eine vermutung - kann ich ja ned wissen, aber eine möglichkeit besteht

----------


## Aca

A du denks das die GAbel zu schnell rausfährt?? Das könnte sein muss mal schauen. Wie schnell muss denn die rausgehen das es gut wäre??

----------


## Dr. Dollar

ich geh mal davon aus, dass du nu ned so lange am shredden bist, also keine sorge. viel fahren, dann kommt das können von selber.
und vergiss den kack mit der gabel. meine federt auch sehr schnell aus und trotzdem habe ich keine probs....

und am wichtigsten: SEI KEINE PUSSY. IMMER FESTE DRUFF!

----------


## Flo(w)rider

wichtiger wäre mein ich eher der dämpfer, da kanns dich auf harten strecken schon sehr beidln

----------


## Dr. Dollar

joa, dass muss eh jeder selber wissen wie es ihm am meisten taugt. wenn ich jetzt nen wurzeltrail runtershredde, dann stell ich mein fahrwerk weich und denn rebound so ein, das die federelemente schnell ausfedern. wenn ich jetzt in nem bikepark bin wie leogang, mit vielen sprüngen und drops, stell ich des fahrwerk auf hart und den rebound auf langsam...

----------


## max@itsnotatoy.com

Auf jeden Fall solltest du Fahren, Fahren, Fahren, dass ist das A und O!
Versuch schwierige Stellen die du gerade mal so gemeistert hast, so oft zu wiederholen, dass du dir immer sicherer dabei wirst und gar nicht mehr zu viel darüber nachdenken musst.
Aller Anfang der guten Technik ist das Permanente "zurück rauf schieben und noch mal versuchen..."
Ich hatte zB mal einen Nachmittag, da waren wir 4 Stunden nur Anlieger fahren, pfoah ist mir das ewige Geschiebe an die Nieren gegangen, aber es hat sich gelohnt!

Ansonsten wenn du gerne noch schönes Videomaterial dazu haben willst kauf dir "Fundamentals", da erklären einem die WC Profies wie es geht

----------


## Spank der XIII.

auch mal nen schwierigen streckenabschnitt zuerst nur im kopf durchfahren oder mal n paar schritte zu fuß gehen und sich die sache anschauen. 

ich kann mir ehrlichgesagt nicht vorstellen dass ein rebound die gabel so schnell ausfedern lässt dass man dabei beim bloßen fahren probleme hätte.
also bei meinen bike geht des jedenfalls ned.

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> joa, dass muss eh jeder selber wissen wie es ihm am meisten taugt. wenn ich jetzt nen wurzeltrail runtershredde, dann stell ich mein fahrwerk weich und denn rebound so ein, das die federelemente schnell ausfedern. wenn ich jetzt in nem bikepark bin wie leogang, mit vielen sprüngen und drops, stell ich des fahrwerk auf hart und den rebound auf langsam...


Kann man das bei einem Kona??? :Confused:

----------


## Savage

> Kann man das bei einem Kona???


Das musst auf deiner Gabel/Dämpfer einstellen, hat nix mit dem Rahmen zu tun.

----------


## MalcolmX

also e4ine richtig eingestellte zugstufe ist ja wohl das mindeste, was man an seinem rad machen kann.
das kann einem das fahren schon ziemlich verschlechtern...

----------


## Aca

Danke für eure Antworten ich werde das alles mal probieren mit euren tipps un ich hab mir gerade die dvd bestellt mal sehe was so alles drauf ist

----------


## Jac.

auf so ein müll wie lenker festhlalten brauchst nicht hören! (obwohl ds auch eine sache des fahrstils sein kann) is das keine ansatz um besser fahren zu lernen!

ich zB. halt mein lenker gar nicht fest, und ändere die stellung meiner hände ständig, für jede kurve....(wie warscheinlich viele)



das einzige was ma sagen kann: fahrn fahrn fahrn, und wenns mit der zeit besser wird, und du dich immer wohler fühlst dann passt eh, und falls net, dann entweder den sport wechseln, oder wenns spass macht einfach trotzdem dabei bleiben..... :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

....und ned vergessen: Flatpedal-driften.........OHNE RÜCKSICHT
das mach schnell und an schlanken Fuss!

----------


## klamsi

> das mach schnell und an schlanken Fuss!


....und die reifenindustrie glücklich  :Tongue:

----------


## Alex

Was auch helfen kann sich zu verbessern, ist eine Videoanalyse. Klingt nach Aufwand, aber du brauchst ja nur nen Kollegen mit ner Kamera (da reichen auch Foto-Digitalkameras mit Videofunktion) zu postieren, und nachher vergleichst du deinen Eindruck mit dem was du auf Video siehst...

Andere Sache: Ich fahre mittlerweile seit 10 Jahren, angefangen bei XC, und seit 9 Jahren im härteren Bereich. Und das bis auf ein halbes Jahr Fully zwischendurch alles auf Hardtail.
Und letztes Wochenende in Willingen ist mir echt noch was aufgefallen, was ich die ganzen Jahre falsch gemacht hab:
Da ich aus meiner Umgebung nur kurze, sehr steile Halden-Abfahrten kenne, habe ich mir angewöhnt, bei Downhills den Hintern extrem weit nach hinten zu nehmen. Auf steilen Passagen ist das gut, aber auf nem normalen DH wird so das Vorderrad zu sehr entlastet, der Vorderreifen hat wenig Grip und man hat weniger Kontrolle über die Steuerzentrale, da kein Druck drauf ist.
Dann passiert auch das was du eingangs beschrieben hast: Das Bike macht was es will, weil du nicht mit genug Nachdruck dahinter bist. Also darauf achten, dass du zentral überm Rad stehst, und nicht nur den Lenker gut festhälst, sondern auch auf die Füße achtest (nun gut, wird bei meinem Hardtail mehr ins Gewicht fallen als bei nem Fully). Sonst fängt das Rad an, hinten zu machen was es will  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jac.

> Was auch helfen kann sich zu verbessern, ist eine Videoanalyse. Klingt nach Aufwand, aber du brauchst ja nur nen Kollegen mit ner Kamera (da reichen auch Foto-Digitalkameras mit Videofunktion) zu postieren, und nachher vergleichst du deinen Eindruck mit dem was du auf Video siehst...
> 
> Andere Sache: Ich fahre mittlerweile seit 10 Jahren, angefangen bei XC, und seit 9 Jahren im härteren Bereich. Und das bis auf ein halbes Jahr Fully zwischendurch alles auf Hardtail.
> Und letztes Wochenende in Willingen ist mir echt noch was aufgefallen, was ich die ganzen Jahre falsch gemacht hab:
> Da ich aus meiner Umgebung nur kurze, sehr steile Halden-Abfahrten kenne, habe ich mir angewöhnt, bei Downhills den Hintern extrem weit nach hinten zu nehmen. Auf steilen Passagen ist das gut, aber auf nem normalen DH wird so das Vorderrad zu sehr entlastet, der Vorderreifen hat wenig Grip und man hat weniger Kontrolle über die Steuerzentrale, da kein Druck drauf ist.
> Dann passiert auch das was du eingangs beschrieben hast: Das Bike macht was es will, weil du nicht mit genug Nachdruck dahinter bist. Also darauf achten, dass du zentral überm Rad stehst, und nicht nur den Lenker gut festhälst, sondern auch auf die Füße achtest (nun gut, wird bei meinem Hardtail mehr ins Gewicht fallen als bei nem Fully). Sonst fängt das Rad an, hinten zu machen was es will



müll! dein kolege kann dir doch gleich sagen, wies ausschaut..*g*


man bewegt sich hin und her nach gefühl.....jeder wie er will "stil"

und das gefühl kommt mit der zeit.....!

wenn du 9 jahre lang (deiner eiganen meinung nach) falsch fährst...dann keine ahnung...


lockerbleiben, und immer ein bisschen langsamer fahrn als wie es möglich is, und einfach versuchen flüssig zu fahrn und spass zu haben...!

und fals ma wirklich mal am limit trainiert.....kontzentriern, und was ich in letzter zeit bemerkt hab, das man besser fährt, wenn ma am vortag net sauft....!



@ klamsi


sicher besser als wenn ma durch die kurve schleft...*g*


lg.

----------


## klamsi

> sicher besser als wenn ma durch die kurve schleft...*g*


mei meinung....fuß raus und umglegt *g*

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

alter schwede..........jetzt kommen die leut schon mit Videoanalyse.....da kann man gleich beim Holger Mayer ein Fahrtechniktraining machen........aber bissl übertrieben find ich die ratschläge teilweise schon...........FAHREN!!!!!

----------


## Nose

> müll! dein kolege kann dir doch gleich sagen, wies ausschaut..*g*
> 
> und fals ma wirklich mal am limit trainiert.....kontzentriern, und *was ich in letzter zeit bemerkt hab, das man besser fährt, wenn ma am vortag net sauft....!*


also wenn man schon das unselige wörtchen müll hier herbringt, dann kann mans auch gut unter deinen beitrag setzen.

nämlich is ne videoanalyse was ganz anderes als n kollege der guckt und sagt: "sieht geil aus, ey!"
da kannste nämlich vor und zurück und vor und zurück spulen und immerwieder auf neue sachen achten.
is also was ganz ganz anderes.

von daher is dein "müll" müll.

*aber an scharfen verstand scheinst dennoch zu haben! gute feststellung, holmes!*

----------


## Poison :)

> nämlich is ne videoanalyse was ganz anderes als n kollege der guckt und sagt: "sieht geil aus, ey!"
> da kannste nämlich vor und zurück und vor und zurück spulen und immerwieder auf neue sachen achten.
> is also was ganz ganz anderes.


dann behaupt ich mal, dass einmal mehr runter fahren mehr bringt als vor . zurück und vor und zurück spulen  :Lol: 

 :Wink:

----------


## max@itsnotatoy.com

Zitat Steve Peat " trust your tires!!"

Und er hat recht, die Dinger geben mehr her als man denkt!!
Gerade als Anfänger kämpft man immer mit der Angst, dass einem der Bock weg rutscht.





> Da ich aus meiner Umgebung nur kurze, sehr steile Halden-Abfahrten kenne, habe ich mir angewöhnt, bei Downhills den Hintern extrem weit nach hinten zu nehmen. Auf steilen Passagen ist das gut, aber auf nem normalen DH wird so das Vorderrad zu sehr entlastet, der Vorderreifen hat wenig Grip und man hat weniger Kontrolle über die Steuerzentrale, da kein Druck drauf ist.
> Dann passiert auch das was du eingangs beschrieben hast: Das Bike macht was es will, weil du nicht mit genug Nachdruck dahinter bist. Also darauf achten, dass du zentral überm Rad stehst, und nicht nur den Lenker gut festhälst, sondern auch auf die Füße achtest (nun gut, wird bei meinem Hardtail mehr ins Gewicht fallen als bei nem Fully). Sonst fängt das Rad an, hinten zu machen was es will


Du hast schon recht, diesen verdammten CC Style wird man nur sehr schwer los. Das brennt sich richtig ein. 
Man merkt sofort, wer ausm CC und wer ausm BMX / Dirt Bereich kommt.
Wie schon oben gesagt, zentral übers Bike mit der Hüfte!

----------


## schnur

mein tipp wäre: gemeinsam fahren.

ideal wäre, wenn ein erfahrener fahrer dicht vor dir fahren würde. da kann man sich dann schnell die richtige fahrtechnik abschauen. mit der zeit wird man dadurch auch immer schneller. aber, die risikobereitgschaft steigt und mann überschätzt sich auch gerne und legt sicher öfters nieder :Wink:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

@schnur

die frage ist, ob jeder eine Videoanalyse für sich umsetzten kann........ich denke nicht.......und daher ist, das try and error prinzip besser.........radlfoan statt fernsehen

----------


## Spank der XIII.

> auf so ein müll wie lenker festhlalten brauchst nicht hören! (obwohl ds auch eine sache des fahrstils sein kann) is das keine ansatz um besser fahren zu lernen!
> 
> ich zB. halt mein lenker gar nicht fest, und ändere die stellung meiner hände ständig, für jede kurve....(wie warscheinlich viele)
> 
> 
> 
> das einzige was ma sagen kann: fahrn fahrn fahrn, und wenns mit der zeit besser wird, und du dich immer wohler fühlst dann passt eh, und falls net, dann entweder den sport wechseln, oder wenns spass macht einfach trotzdem dabei bleiben.....


gar kein müll... :Wink:  

wenns dich schon mal vom radl gehaut hat weilst nen schlag von ner wurzel oder nem stein gekriegt hast und dir dabei eine hand vom lenker gerutscht is, glaub ich schon dass ma auf so nen "müll" hören sollte.  wenn ma nat. mit butterweichen 200mm runterfährt is das nich so das große problem...aber es soll ja leute geben die sich mit 150 - 180 mm downhill fahren trauen :EEK!:   :Big Grin:  

frag ma den fleischmann. der kann dir von süßen 10 minuten gedächtnisschwund wegen so nem "müll" berichten.

----------


## Dr. Dollar

bla bla bla bla. , wenn  man den lenker nicht al zu fest in den griffeln hat, kann es bei ner üblen holperstelle dazu kommen das sich der vorderreifen richtung seite verabschiedet und sich dan in einer mulde fäng. solte man bei so einer situation einen etwas gehobernen speed vorweisen könne, so wie in meinem fall, kann es passieren, dass die hand denkt: üble sache, wird mir jetzt zu stressig am lenker, ich geniesse mal die luft hier neben dem fahrer.
dann kann es auch passieren dass man dann mit ca, 50 sachen frontal in nen baum rasst, der helm bricht, du bewusstlos bist und dir ne nierenquetschung holst.
auf deinen psot bezogen gehe ich jetzt von 2 theorien aus:
blub blu blu...

Editiert von Batman
Diskussionsbezogener Inhalt unverändert
provokanter Müll entsorgt

allgemein etwas zamreißen hier im Thread. Ansonsten ist er bald dicht und dem Fragendem wurde nicht geholfen

----------


## BATMAN

Stimme dem Jac zu.
Selber halt ich meinen Lenker auch locker und fahr halt vorausschauend.
Sich voll an den Lenker zu klammern führt nur dazu, dass man verkrampft.
Natürlich sollte man den Lenker nicht loslassen, aber drann klammern wie an nen Strohhalm beim Absaufen ist eher hinderlich.

Anstatt das Fingerprofil ins Alu zu quetschen sollte man eher locker in den Armen und Beinen sein und das Radl "arbeiten" lassen und nicht dagegen, so daß der Oberkörper möglichst ruhig ist und man sich auf die Linie konzentrieren kann.

Diese Diskussion ist aber voll für die Katz, da besser Fahren durch Erfahren kommt. Es dauert halt seine Zeit bis man Automatismen entwickelt.
Anderen zu gucken und drüber nachdenken was man falsch macht und versuchen es besser zu machen.

----------


## Dr. Dollar

der junge herr, der den fred eröffnete, hat die problematik, dass er bei üblen geländestellen immer fast vom rad fällt. drum rate ich im zb den lenker festzuhalten. ich sagte aber nix davon, dass er deswegen gleich in todestarre verfallen soll...

----------


## BATMAN

Führt aber unweigerlich dazu wennst im sagst, er solle sich an Lenker klemmen weil sonst die Nieren explodieren.

Da happerts sicher nicht an der Klemmkraft am Lenker, sonder allgemein an Fahrtechnik. Anfänger fahren immer viel zu steif. Daher ist der Tip locker am Radl zu sein schon hilfreich

----------


## Dr. Dollar

ich hab ja ned gesgat, dass er verkrampfen soll, lediglich, dass er den lenker schön in die griffel nehmen soll....

----------


## Jac.

> gar kein müll... 
> 
> wenns dich schon mal vom radl gehaut hat weilst nen schlag von ner wurzel oder nem stein gekriegt hast und dir dabei eine hand vom lenker gerutscht is, glaub ich schon dass ma auf so nen "müll" hören sollte.  wenn ma nat. mit butterweichen 200mm runterfährt is das nich so das große problem...aber es soll ja leute geben die sich mit 150 - 180 mm downhill fahren trauen  
> 
> frag ma den fleischmann. der kann dir von süßen 10 minuten gedächtnisschwund wegen so nem "müll" berichten.



man braucht nur schneller fahrn, dann sind die 200 mm auch nicht mehr "butterweich"


aber keine ahnung...kenn mi ja a net so gut aus....


ich zieh mich zurück, aus dem thread, sonst verlern i no des was i kann!


lg.

----------


## Tobi

es scheint wir müssen noch viel lernen  :Embarrassment:  

am anfang einfach fahren und locker sein...

----------


## georg

Alter Schwede.. da fragt einer nach Fahrtips, und die Leut'  fallen übereinander her.

Leute, wir sind alle verschieden, jeder steht/sitzt etwas anders am Radl.. und das ist gut so, weil sonst wärs fad.

Und jetzt mein Senf:

Möglichst nicht alleine fahren. Denn dann pusht man sich gegenseitig eher ans Limit. Da gehts jetzt nicht darum ob man sich gegenseitig beobachtet, man ist einfach schneller unterwegs, traut sich mehr, fährt Sachen die man alleine nicht fahren würde.

Videoanalyse klingt hochgestochen.. die Leute die behaupten so etwas ist nur für Profis etc. haben das noch nie gemacht oder sind sich zu gut dafür.. ich weiß es nicht und ist mir auch egal. Aber Videos von sich selber zu sehen ist extrem gut und so wie das geschildert wurde, man macht mit einer Digicam ein kleines Video und schaut sichs gleich danach an.. da sieht man schon einiges. Klar, wenn man nur noch auf das Display schaut aber nicht mehr fahren geht, dann ist das was anderes, aber das wird ja wohl nicht so sein..  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mit dem Lenker ist es ganz einfach: Der Lenker ist wie ein Vogel. Hältst du ihn zu leicht fliegt er davon, hältst du ihn zu fest erdrückst du ihn..  :Mr. Red:   :Big Grin: 

Fahrwerkseinstellung: Die meisten haben zu langsame Zugstufe und zu schnelle Druckstufe.. aber das führt hier zu weit. Wichtig ist folgendes: Gabel und Hinterbau müssen schnell genug ausfedern können, damit beim nächsten Schag wieder möglichst viel Federweg zu Verfügung steht und das am besten ohne dich bei Bodenwellen vom Rad zu katapultieren. Viele Fahrwerke federn beim ersten Wurzelgschlag ein, dann ändert sich nicht viel, beim letzten wieder aus. Das ist halt suboptimal. Aber Fahrwerkstuning ist ein eigenes Kapitel über das man 1000 Jahre referieren könnte.

XC-Style: Das ist schon richtig, das viele die aus dem XC Lager kommen zu weit hinten sind. Da ist's mans gewoht: Steil -> Arsch nach hinten. Das kann auch kontraproduktiv sein, denn die Haftung der Reifen hängt nicht nur von der Gummmimischung ab, Gewicht bedeutet auch Haftung. Je mehr Gewicht am Rad, desto besser die Haftung. Hast du alles Gewicht hinten, hat das Vorderrad keine Führungsqualitäten mehr.

Nach 9 Jahren auf Fehler draufzukommen ist keine Schande. Es gibt leider Leute die werdens nie lernen.. zB. sich richtig zu benehmen..  :Mr. Red:   :Wink: 

Und sonst: Fahren, fahren, fahren..

 :Smile:

----------


## schnur

@georg: WORD  :Wink:  

den gib es nichts zuzusetzen. :Wink:

----------


## gamml

@Georg
 :Way To Go:  

und 



> Mit dem Lenker ist es ganz einfach: Der Lenker ist wie ein Vogel.


Danke! du hast meinen Tag gerettet  :Big Grin:  nach der herben Enttäuschung von Friereida :Rolleyes:  
Stimmt natürlich vollkommen aber der Vergleich,....... ERSTE SAHNE  :Mr Purple:   :Mr. Blue:   :Mrgreen:

----------


## georg

> Stimmt natürlich vollkommen aber der Vergleich,....... ERSTE SAHNE


 Ist nicht von mir.. das habe ich aus irgendeinen Musketier-haudrauf-fecht-film (keine Ahnung welchen) da gehts um den Degen.. ursprünglich ist das Zitat angeblich von einem japanischen Schwertkämpfer oder was weiß ich.. paßt aber perfekt.  :Mr. Red:   :Big Grin:   :Lol: 
Es heißt ja auch: Das Glück ist wie ein Vogerl.. blablabla..  :Big Grin:   :Wink: 

 :Smile:

----------


## Spank der XIII.

> Mit dem Lenker ist es ganz einfach: Der Lenker ist wie ein Vogel. Hältst du ihn zu leicht fliegt er davon, hältst du ihn zu fest erdrückst du ihn..


das triffts auf den punkt. nicht verkrampfen aber trotzdem immer im auge behalten. des mit lenker klingt banal aber es nunmal wichitg

----------


## MalcolmX

was auch wichtig ist, wenn du dich ans limit herantastest:
irgendwann geht jedem die kraft aus.
lieber zwischendurch ein paar trinkpausen machen, und an einem vormittag nur 5-6 runs im bikepark, als auf druck möglichst viel, und diese fahrten dafür ab der 3ten oder 4ten so kraftlos ist, das ein sturz nur die logische folge ist.
will sagen: gut fahren kannst du nur, wenn du konzentriert und körperlich gut drauf bist. (zb auch genug trinken, selbst im bikepark)

----------


## gamml

> zwischendurch ein paar trinkpausen machen





> das ein sturz nur die logische folge ist


So jetzt stimmts  :Big Grin:   :Mr. Orange:   :Mr. Brown:   :Mr. Red:   :Twisted:  
bis auf die Grammatik :Mr. Orange:  
nö scherz 

lg kle

----------


## DasMatti

> ... (zb auch genug trinken, selbst im bikepark)


die frage ist halt was?  :Wink:

----------


## sr--71

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   hmmmmm......

2 Weizen = lockerer auf´m Rad = offene Bremse = schneller = bessere Haltung, weil vergessen CC-mäßig nach hinten zu gehen...

ergo....nur Vorteile!  :Mr. Yellow: 

SR--71

----------


## MalcolmX

also alk+biken= ganz schlechte kombination, das ist einmal fix.

----------


## Mäss

wie machts ihr das dads ihr di finger an den bremsen lassen könnt während ihr abspringt??

danke!

----------


## Aca

Das ist aber mal ne blöde frage!!! aber ich kann dir das gar nicht sagen ich hab einfach immer den Finger auf der Bremse.

----------


## klamsi

> wie machts ihr das dads ihr di finger an den bremsen lassen könnt während ihr abspringt??


is eigentlich eh a blöde angewonheit !...macht nur langsam  :Eek:   :Cool:

----------


## Aca

> is eigentlich eh a blöde angewonheit !...macht nur langsam


Ich hab eigentlich immer wenn ich den Finger auf de rBremse hab ein sicheres gefühl. wenn ich den Finger nicht vorne hab ist so ungewohnt

----------


## BATMAN

Eigentlich laß ich nie die Finger an den Bremsen beim Springen. Glaub ich zumidest  :Stick Out Tongue:   Denk da nich so drüber nach beim fahren.
Gewöhn Dir an nur mit dem Zeigefinger zu bremsen. Dann hast immer genug Finger am Lenker. Mit der Zeit kommt auch die Kraft in den Unterarmen.

----------


## Aca

Ich hab auch nur den Zeigefinger drauf. Aber ich drücke sie nicht beim absprung :Yay:

----------


## Mäss

ja ich fahre ja erst seit kurzem, und auch wenn es blöd klingt, wenn ich die bremsen löse kommt eine derartige beschleunigung auf das ich ab und zu echt schon angst bekomme das ich das bike nicht mehr unter kontrolle habe.

ich werd das mal ausprobieren mit nur zeigefinger und so


Danke für eure Tips


cheers
MÄSS

----------


## Michel73

Wenn Du mit Goggles fährst, klebe das untere Drittel mit undurchsichtigem Klebeband ab...das zwingt dich dazu vorausschauend zu fahren. 

Da ich nicht die Muse hatte, den ganzen Thread hier uz lesen, entspanne deinen Körper und halte trotzdem die Körperspannung (klingt absurd...ich weiß  :Smile:  ). 

Fahre einige Stücke langsam und taste dich dann an eine höhere Geschwindigkeit ran. Üben, üben, üben..... :Smile:  Das gilt auch für Singletrails. 

Übe Kurven zu fahren....und und und. 

Überlege dir, wo du hüpfen kannst (Wurzelteppiche haben meistens ein, zwei Stellen, wo man lupfen kann).

----------


## Aca

Meinst du das im ernst mit den googles und dem klebband???

----------


## Freaky

omg... machts du das wirklich mit dem klebeband!!

ich mein ich schau ja auch aufn boden (und voraus  :Wink:  ]

----------


## Aca

Hallo 

Kann mir jemand sagen wie man richtig in Kurven driftet???

----------


## Jac.

würd ich auch gern wissen!!! (aber ich glaub ein richtig giebts nicht)

----------


## Marzoccher

weil wir gerade beim fragenstellen sind... was genau sind cutties? wird dabei gebremst oda nicht?

mfg Hannes

----------


## Aca

Kann mir hier niemand die Frage beantworten??

Wie Driftet man in Kurven????

----------


## Marvin Tille

das liegt am Untergrund und am Grip deiner Reifen.
wenn du um bedingt drivten willst, dann kannst ja deinen Hinterbau nen bissel mit Gewichtsverlagerung hochheben und dann wegrutschen, oder wenn du extrem steile Kurven fährst ?!

Lasse mich gerne berichtigen ^^  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jac.

du fahrst einfach eine spur schneller rein > bis es rutscht...  :Wink:  dann musst dus checken bzw. musst du unterscheinde wo es überhaupt sinn macht...

im prinzip musst du dich nur in die kurve stelln, eine genau vorstellung davon haben was du machen willst, rauf schieben, und umsetzen... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kowa1981

kann mir vielleicht einer erklären wie ich über die beiden sprünge in winterberg(dh strecke) direkt am anfang komme? leider weiss ich nicht wie man das nennt aber es ist ein sprung der von einem hügel zum andern geht. dazwischen ist ein loch. es ist so ähnlich wie ein dirt hügel nur nicht so steil sondern relativ flach.

muss ich da mit mords speed drüber?
gewicht nach hinten verlagern?
das vorderrad hochziehen oder doch irgendwie mit nem bannyhop da rüber?
ich weiss beim besten willen nicht wie das gehen soll. vorallem der erste sprung macht mir echt sorgen. ich fahre zur zeit immer den chickenway dran vorbei.

wäre echt dankbar für nen tipp.
hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine...

----------


## Tobi

also wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist es ein normaler dh-double... denk mir es wäre für dich gut wenn du erstmal bei einem ähnlich weiten kicker / table übst damit du weisst wie schnell du ca für diese distanz sein musst...
nachdem ich winterberg nicht kenne kann ich halt nur sagen wie es normalerweise ist... eigentlich muss man nichts besonderes machen ausser warsch. ein bisschen in den absprung "hineindrücken" und ganz normal springen... am wichtigsten ist sowieso ist, dass du in der luft sicher bist und nicht nervös herumreisst...

----------


## MysticMan

Schaut's doch mal da rein: LINK
Da gibt's unten Riding/Tech Tips...vielleicht hilft euch das was; ich fands recht interessant zu lesen. Gibt auch allerlei Infos zur Einstellung von Federungselementen usw.

Viel Spass!

----------


## dh-noob

> Kann mir hier niemand die Frage beantworten??
> 
> Wie Driftet man in Kurven????


also wenns kurven sind ohne anlieger, dann beim bremsen einmal ordentlich auf den kurvenspeed runterbremsen, einlenken und den körper nach innen lehnen...  dann brichts hinterrad aus und man rutscht da eben rein...

hier mal n ausschnitt von mir
rapidshare.com/files/47521538/drift.wmv.html
meinst du es so?

----------


## Jac.

des war aber die bremse... :Big Grin:

----------


## dh-noob

siehe oben 
bremsen um ins rutschen zu kommen und danach rutscht man auch ohne bremsen weiter...
oh driften meine ich... hört sich cool an 8)

----------


## Aca

ne ich meine das nicht so! Ich meine so nen langezogenen drift durch die kurve aber die kurve ist also nicht so ne spitzkehre sondern hat nen gossen radius wenn ich mal so beschreiben kann.

----------


## AmOK

ein lang gezogener Drift ist contraprouktiv was den speed angeht. Das kann man mal zum Spaß mit nem Auto machen, aber beim biken lass ich mich nur wenn ich zu schnell in die kurve gehe ein wenig per drift hineinfallen. Daduch verliert man ein wenig speed und durch einen noch so kleinen anlieger bekommt man wieder die richtige linie! Dabei gilt es --> vertraue deinen Reifen und fahre den richigen Druck. Vor allem nicht viel zu viel Luft. ich habe mich so zwischen 2 und 2,5 bar eingepndelt! Kommt aber auch auf die schluffen an!

Und lass von anfang an die füße oben auf den pedalen, ist auch eine schreckliche angewohnheit immer das bein raus zu stellen!!!

----------


## Aca

naja das es contraproduktiv ist ist es mir eigentlich im moment egal weil ich will ihn eifachs so mal machen zum spass. Aber ich weiss nicht so recht wie ichs schaffe das driften??

----------


## kullerkeks

am bestn get so wie HILL das macht ..........easy....haha

----------


## max@itsnotatoy.com

Du meinst so, oder  :Smile:

----------


## mario

wie fahrtsn ihr die eine rechtskurve in marburg??
soll ich mich nach hinten setzen oder wie machts ihr das??

----------


## Aca

@ max@itsnotatoy.com: ja genau so mein ichs

----------


## AmOK

des würde ich zuerst mit einer Motocross üben, da haste wenigstens bums aufm hinterrad. Das  mitm Bike stell ich mir sau schwer vor, da muss alles passen das du da flüssig rein und raus kommst! Ich mein einfach ein bischen driften ist einfach, hinten rad blockieren und heck kommen lassen. kannst dir ja dabei ein wenig dein rad runter bremsen, am besten auf Teer, auf matsch oder waldboden wirds dich da ein paar mal entschärfen weils manchmal mehr rutscht als du denkst! Aber die haltung auf dem Bild passt schon --> Soviel zur technik! Kauf dir protecktoren und lass es krachen --> dann tuts net sooo weh!

----------


## Jac.

:Embarrassment:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   also meinst du sollt ich zuerst motorcross std. nehmen?

----------


## smoe

hast eh gleich a strecke um die ecke :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## AmOK

würde auf jeden fall ein gutes 2 - rad gefühl vermitteln!!!!
Vor allem wunderst dich dann danach wie einfach sich doch so ein fahrrad rumwuchten lässt!!!

----------


## Jac.

glaubst geht des a ohne hinterbremse... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


@ timo tu dem eingebildeten homo verrein geh i aber net hin...da schieb i lieber mei radl... :Wink:

----------


## mario

na i wwerd jez einmal in da wohe mx stunden nehmen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MC Novalis

"mx-Stunden" nehmen? geht das so einfach? würd mich auch stark interessieren!! 
wo geht das? kann ma da einfach hin gehen und sagen: 
"i bin jetz der, der do is, und i wü jetz da fahrn." oder wie?

kennt einer von euch in meiner gegend (Linz) so a strecke?

greetz

----------


## mario

.......................sarkasmus..................

----------


## MC Novalis

:Redface:   :Embarrassment:   :Redface:   :Redface:   :Redface:  

peinlich. bin, glaub ich, noch zu verschlafen um den sarkasmus heraus zu lesen *g*

 :Embarrassment:   :Redface:

----------


## kullerkeks

uund wo konn man jetzt di mx fahrstunden nehmen?? :Confused:

----------


## fipu

Falls das jetzt kein Sarkasmus ist...
kauf dir ne maschine und gehe einfach auf ne bestehende MX-Strecke. Dort bist du nie alleine...

----------


## Jac.

ja bei mir brauchst nua anrufn.... :Wink: 

dann zeig i da a glei mal, wie des mitn drften so geht... :Wink: 

rider :Cool:

----------


## MC Novalis

wär schon eine feine sache.

nur erst nächstes jahr. hab ma heuer grade erst ein neues b&#237;ke gegönnt.

aber als nächstes kommt eine KTM LC 640 Prestige Supermoto White Edition
*sabber*

----------


## .maraio.

...sicher kann man mx "stunden" nehmen, aber ihr stellts euch das wohl so vor wie eine reitstunde  :Embarrassment:  
...meistens geht sowas ueber 1-2 tage, 
und ohne eigene maschine geht da oft gar nuex... 
aber ich kann nur jedem "downhiller" empfehlen, mal versuchen mx zu fahren. 
Es bringt verdammt viel! 
Ausserdem lernt ma "armpump" mal von einer ganz anderen seite kennen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jac.

schladming wc lernstas a kennen :Wink:

----------


## fipu

MX ist ne coole Sache. Habe zwar keine eigene Maschine mehr, dafür gehe ich oft mit Kumpels mit, von denen einer zwei Maschinen hat.

Das Problem ist ja nicht nur die Maschine, sondern auch das Transportmittel für die Maschine.

----------


## mario

i geh holt am liebstn mit meiner horex wold-kleschn!!!

----------


## mankra

> schladming wc lernstas a kennen


Kein Vergleich: Ein MX Rennen dauert 20Min +

----------


## Jac.

ja aber 4 min können genau so hart sein wie 20 min... :Cool:

----------


## Aca

hallo

Ich will meine kondizion verbessern kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das am besten mache???

----------


## klamsi

am besten mit laufen oder viel radlfahrn (rennrad oder so)

dazu gibts aber einige threads...musst mal schaun bzw. gibts auch in dem forum (www.bikeboard.at) einiges darüber

----------


## kullerkeks

alsooo mei tipp vul gas fuat gehnnn......zapzap

----------


## Nose

> hallo
> 
> Ich will meine kondizion verbessern kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das am besten mache???


im prinzip ganz ganz einfach:
grundlagenausdauer trainieren.
heißt: dich gerade so anstrengen (radfahren, laufen) dass du dich nebenbei noch unterhalten kannst.

dann bekommst du auch mehr wumms wenns mal kurz und knackig hergehen soll.

das ganze kannst du natürlich noch etwas professioneller angehen, aber das ist imho blödsinn.

einfach grundlagenausdauer trainieren, ist das a und o!

----------


## Aca

Hallo

Hab ein kleiner Problem bei Kurven genaugesagt bei Spitzkehren weis nicht wie ich sie fahren soll??? Habt ihr par gute tipps wie ich ne Spitzkehren gut und sauber fahren kann???

Wäre um eure tipps sehr dankbar??

Gruss

Aca

----------


## mario

-1. hinterbremse ziehen,rad die ecke drücken und loslasen


-2. wenns zb ne rechtskurve is kannst du sie andriften indem du hinterrad blockierst und es nach rechts ausbrechen lasst.dann lasst die brems los-reifen baut grip auf und du musst umlegen

----------


## minou

Hi,

blockieren!? ich dachte es geht ums Fahren und nicht ums Parken  :Smile: 

Schau Die mal die Links nach dem roten Polster an: play.freecaster.com/Freecaste...06&cID=1002805

Rein in den Turn was das Gefälle hergibt und dann nur noch "Hintern hinter" und Vertrauen in die Reifen haben, egal wie klein der Anlieger ist  :Wink: 
Im Prinzip gibts nach dem Scheitelpunkt Null Vorderachslast mehr....

Gruß
Matze

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

"Im Prinzip gibts nach dem Scheitelpunkt Null Vorderachslast mehr...."

this is rocket science.... :Musing:

----------


## mario

> Hi,
> 
> blockieren!? ich dachte es geht ums Fahren und nicht ums Parken 
> 
> Schau Die mal die Links nach dem roten Polster an: play.freecaster.com/Freecaste...06&cID=1002805
> 
> Rein in den Turn was das Gefälle hergibt und dann nur noch "Hintern hinter" und Vertrauen in die Reifen haben, egal wie klein der Anlieger ist 
> Im Prinzip gibts nach dem Scheitelpunkt Null Vorderachslast mehr....
> 
> ...



er red von spitzkehrn net von anliega

----------


## klamsi

auserdem kam ma a kurven ned wie da alien2 fahrn  :Nono: 

hm....i bin für die variante mitm durchdriften......

----------


## minou

Seas,

hmmm also wenn wir hier von Tipps reden bietet es sich mMn schon an die "hohen Maßstäbe" zu betrachten. Über "die Kurvensau" SH wurde ja schon viel gemunkelt aber die Physik setzt auch er nicht außer Kraft  :Wink: 

Er leitet die Kurve kurz ein un der Rest sieht eigentlich wie ein "Manual mit kurzem Drift" aus, so dass das Vorderrad entlastet wird aber nicht wirklich abhebt. Der Beinwinkel verändert sich quasi nicht; Ergo er hat vollen Druck auf den Pedalen und kommt mindestens so schnell aus dem Turn wie rein!

Ach ja: wenn Sam Hill ins Wasser geht wird er nicht nass, sondern das Wasser wird Sam Hill  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Gruß
Matze

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Sam Hill isst sein Knoppers schon um 9.

----------


## klamsi

> Er leitet die Kurve kurz ein un der Rest sieht eigentlich wie ein "Manual mit kurzem Drift" aus, so dass das Vorderrad entlastet wird aber nicht wirklich abhebt. Der Beinwinkel verändert sich quasi nicht; Ergo er hat vollen Druck auf den Pedalen und kommt mindestens so schnell aus dem Turn wie rein!


ja bei so einer 90&#176; kurve leuchtet mir des ja ein.....so probier ichs auch immer auch wens nicht funktioniert (bei mir).....aber bei einer 180&#176; kurve schaut des ganze meiner meinung anders aus......oder ?

ausserdem fährt sam hill nicht den berg hinunter...er schwebt !

----------


## pAz

es wird von spitzkeren geredet,er meint wahrsch. kurven die sich vom radius nicht ausgehen!

da gehts mMn nur mit vorderbremse und hinterradversetzen....

----------


## minou

> ja bei so einer 90° kurve leuchtet mir des ja ein.....so probier ichs auch immer auch wens nicht funktioniert (bei mir).....aber bei einer 180° kurve schaut des ganze meiner meinung anders aus......oder ?


Ist sicherlich ein Unterschied aber die angesprochene Technik dürfte dort auch greifen. Sieht halt längst nicht so spektakulär aus.




> ausserdem fährt sam hill nicht den berg hinunter...er schwebt !


Wenn man "Sam Hill" rückwärts ausspricht dreht sich die Erde in die andere Richtung.  :Smile: 

Gruß
Matze

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Sam Hill  bringt Zwiebeln zum Weinen.......

----------


## minou

SEEEEEEEHHHR GUT  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Wenn Sam schlafen geht zählt nicht er die Schafe sondern sie ihn....

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Sam Hill  schwitzt nicht beim Kacken, die Kacke schwitzt beim Sam Hillen!!!

----------


## Jac.

zu enge kurven san a schaas, da steig i ab und schieb... bin ja ka "vert-rider"  :Cool:

----------


## mAsKeD

Bin zwar nicht so der downhill-über-trüber-racer aber was mir aufgefallen ist: Speed Kills; hört sich zwar blöd an und könnt auch gefährlich werden aber wenn man schneller über wurzeln fährt, rutscht man weniger und spührt die schläge weniger!! Und ich versuche auch immer nicht über die wurzelstellen zu bremsen sondern lass mich nur drüber rollen bzw. wenn nur ein paar wurzeln sind bremse ich immer zwischen den wurzeln wenn möglich!!! Weis zwar nicht in wie fern die technik race tauglich ist aber ich bin jedenfalls so schneller!!!!

----------


## Jac.

ich fahr immer um die wurzeln rum, vorallem wenns nass is....


"lieber tot als zweiter" :EEK!:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

@Jac. 

jetzt tu ned so...........willst ja nur, dass ma alle sagen, dass die eh a SUBBA-RACER bist, gelle?! :Stick Out Tongue:  

ausserdem gibts noch an Tip vom Kovarik "Hans" :

"I don't look for lines.........I just go fast!"

----------


## BATMAN

Bruce Lee: "Be like water my friend" 
Batman: "Fährt man schnell über Würzeln, hat der Reifen keine Zeit zum Rutschen"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

oder auch:

A:"Blaine, du blutest!"
B:"Ich hab keine Zeit zum Bluten!"

----------


## Aca

Hallo

Danke für eure antworten. 

Ich meine spitzkehren so 180Grad. Gibts da auch ne andere fahrmöglichkeit als vorne zu bremsen und das hinterrad runzuschwingen?? Könnte mir jemand sagen wie ich das am besten mache???

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

einfach umlegen.......ganz normal in den anlieger reinfahren

probieren, probieren und ned zuviel nachdenken, was man jetz wie machen muss.......

----------


## joseppe

ich glaub ne 180&#176; kehre wirst du nie wirklich schnell oder flüssig fahren können.
da geht meistens nur die aktion mit versetzen des hinterrades.
oder eben abbremsen. fuss aufstellen, und rumreißen..net schön..aber n wenig schneller.

edit: wie groß muss man sich denn diese kehre vorstellen?
also jetzt vom radius her.

----------


## minou

Mann, kauf Dir ein Monty  :Wink: 

Nein im Ernst, das hängt stark vom Radius der Kurve und dem erzielbaren Lenkwinkel ab. Bevor wir einen akademischen Diskuss starten würde ich sagen, man kann das nicht pauschal beantworten. 

Gruß
Matze

----------


## mAsKeD

Vielleicht klappts mit nem skandinavien flick!!! Siehe mountainbike rider cd nummer 3

----------


## mario

> Vielleicht klappts mit nem skandinavien flick!!! Siehe mountainbike rider cd nummer 3


des hanb ich gmeint!

----------


## Jac.

ja echt he kaufts euch die moountainbike rider cd...  :Wink:

----------


## Aca

hallo das mit der flick klappt eigentlich sehr gut!
Aber ich hab ne andere frage!

Wieviel luft(bar) habt ihr in den reifen????

Danke schon im vorraus!

Gruss

Aca

----------


## mario

vorn so 2.6/7 hinten knapp3 bar

des musst aber für die selber herausfinden ,da wird da kana wirklich helfen können

----------


## klamsi

ich fahr vorn ca. 1,5 hinten 2 bar...aber wie schon geschriebn am besten selber rausfinden was einem taugt !

----------


## Mexx

> Wieviel luft(bar) habt ihr in den reifen????



Das ist ganz Unterschiedlich.
Kommt auf die Strecke bzw. den Untergrund an.
Bin schon 1.6 gefahrn und im moment bin i mit 2.4 unterwegs.

Ride on

----------


## Flo(W)2012

so böd des jetz auch klingen mag...mit der geschwindigkeit kommt die sicherheit!!!!
was auch hilft:beine breit machen!!! dadurch wird des hinterrad entlastet und es sucht sich praktisch seinen eigenen weg durchs steinfeld....dann muss man sich "nur" noch aufs vorderrad konzentrieren!!!
auch hilft:mit dem blick arbeiten... nicht auf die hindernisse schauen sondern dort hin wo du hin willst!!!
LG

----------


## mario

na dann............ spreiz deine beine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## joseppe

der rat geb ich sonst nur weiblichen gutaussehenden fahrerinnen.

----------


## fipu

> der rat geb ich sonst nur weiblichen gutaussehenden fahrerinnen.


Du Lümmel du! :Big Grin:

----------


## joseppe

alles nur um den sport populärer und beliebter zu machen.
jeglichen eigennutz weise ich weit von mir  :Stick Out Tongue: 

im beachvolleyball wurde das ja durch die 4cm kleiderordnung eingeführt. also müssen wir uns andere methoden suchen.

----------


## Aca

> so böd des jetz auch klingen mag...mit der geschwindigkeit kommt die sicherheit!!!!
> was auch hilft:beine breit machen!!! dadurch wird des hinterrad entlastet und es sucht sich praktisch seinen eigenen weg durchs steinfeld....dann muss man sich "nur" noch aufs vorderrad konzentrieren!!!
> auch hilft:mit dem blick arbeiten... nicht auf die hindernisse schauen sondern dort hin wo du hin willst!!!
> LG


Danke für den Tipp! werde mal probieren! 
Mich hat nur wundergenommen welche druck ihr fährt! uch fahre jetzt ungefähr 1,8bar hinten und 2bar vorne!

----------


## pAz

> fahre jetzt ungefähr 1,8bar hinten und 2bar vorne!


ich fahrs genau umgekehrt,also vorne etwas weniger als hinten

----------


## Aca

was findet ihr besser?? hinten mehr als vorne oder umgekehrt??

----------


## mario

hinn mehr als vorn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is jo logisch

----------


## pAz

fix hinten mehr

----------


## Jac.

oder gleich viel....kommt ganz drauf an....  :Wink:

----------


## kullerkeks

mein grip 3,2 hindn 1,99999999999999 vorne....

----------


## fipu

Ich hab hinten auch weniger als vorne. Aber wieviel kann ich nicht mal sagen. Nur hinten hab ich sehr wenig, aber keine Probleme mit Platten. Hab schliesslich ne DT 6.1-Felge montiert!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Flo(W)2012

man sollte halt nicht nur nen meter vor sein vorderrad schaun...
vorrausschauend fahren!!! da beginnt das richtige downhillen erst!
z.B. in nem anlieger zum ausgang schaun...weil da will man ja schließlich hin...und du bist so schnell draußen,des kannst dir gar net vorstellen...
und in nem steinfeld halt auch dort hin schaun wo du hin willst... also nicht halt auf die hindernisse sondern auf deine linie...
hoffe dir haben meine tipps was gebracht...
LG flo

----------


## dergö!

Hi Jungs und Mädls!

Wenn ihr noch keine 19 seit und etwas dazulernen wollt, schaut einmal auf unserer Homepage bzw. auf unserem Konablog vorbei. Wir machen Feriencamps, waren heuer eine Woche am Semmering und eine Woche in Schladming - war echt geil und alle haben sich extrem genial weiterentwickelt...gibt&#180;s nächsten Sommer sicher wieder!

Gebt&#180;s Gas, Gö!

----------


## dergö!

...noch was fällt mir in dem Thread auf: Die Fahrtechniktipps und auch der Reifendruck ist immer auch vom Material abhängig - z.B. Gewichtsverlagerung usw... viel fahren und sich gedanken machen, warum etwas funktioniert oder eben nicht hilft weiter!

----------


## Niki

Hallo

Hab mal ne Frage: (Ist vielleicht ne bischen komische Frage)

oben habt ihr geschrieben man sollte nach vorne schauen... und nicht vor dem vorderrad...

Mein Problem ist ich habs mal probiert und ich weiss nicht ich fühl mich einwenig unwohl... weil ich hab eigentlich bis jetzt nur vor dem vorderrad geschaut.
Ist das nur bis ich mich daran gewohnt hab nach vorne zu schauen das unsichere gefühl???

Wäre um eure Hilfe Dankbar!

----------


## MC Novalis

jetz hätt ich da auch mal eine frage: komme aus Linz und habe daher zu sämtlichen gescheiten bike parks an recht weiten weg, und kom folglich ned so oft in einen.

möcht meine fahrtechnik verbessern (so in richtung mit mehr speed in kurven, sprünge, usw.), dass ich, wenn ich in einen park komm, mehr davon hab, und "so richtig die sau raus lassen kann".

welche möglichkeiten hab ich da, im doch recht flachen "urbanen" gebiet in und um linz?

----------


## Jac.

mit paar freunden in einen kleinen wald gehn, 3 kurven ausstecken, und vui durchlassen...und da sieht ma sich gegenseitig, und man kann fahrn bis es einen übern lenker haut... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   kann ma echt viel spass haben, wenn ma leut hat die auf an ähnlichen nevue fahrn, und gleich viel spass am radl foan haben....

----------


## MC Novalis

wär ja a gute idee nur leider steh i mit mein sport in mein freundeskreis komplett alleine da. von die faulen säcke interessierts leider keinen einzigen, auch nur irgendwas ohne motor zu fahren. bin zwar selber a voller autonarr, aber für die andern gibts wirklich nur auto, und maximal motorrad.
(drum hab i ja mal an "biker aus der gegend linz"-thread aufgemacht. gibts anscheinend a paar, aber a treffen hat sich bis dato no ned ergeben)

----------


## Jac.

das problem hab ich im allgemeinen auch nur das mei kolege, ka radl hat...und jedes mal wenn ma zam was machen, setzt a si auf mei radl und fahrts RICHTIG derb um die kurven, was cool is weils mich voll moteviert gas zu geben.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Aca

naja ich kenn das Problem mit dem alleine fahren auch seit kurzem...bin umgezogen und bin jetzt hier im Dorf alleine am fahren! Aber ich hab selber gemerkt wenn ich selber fahre lerne ich die fahrtechnik besser als wenn ich mit kollegen fahre... da ich mich mehr konzentriere...
Aber eben ist glaub bei jedem anders! Ich bin jetzt eigentlich froh das ich alleine fahre weil ich hatte bei meinem letzten Wohnort nicht so viele Trails im wald! bin dann mehr dirt und street gefahren! Aber das hat sich jetzt bei mir geändert! jetzt fahre ich eigentlich nur noch downhill und wo ich will! Und eben ich kann nur sagen das mit den kurven was Jac. gesagt hat kann ich nur unterstützen! hab das auch schon probiert!

ride on 

aca

----------


## Jac.

*baaaaam*

----------


## MelodicFarting

> jetz hätt ich da auch mal eine frage: komme aus Linz und habe daher zu sämtlichen gescheiten bike parks an recht weiten weg, und kom folglich ned so oft in einen.
> 
> möcht meine fahrtechnik verbessern (so in richtung mit mehr speed in kurven, sprünge, usw.), dass ich, wenn ich in einen park komm, mehr davon hab, und "so richtig die sau raus lassen kann".
> 
> welche möglichkeiten hab ich da, im doch recht flachen "urbanen" gebiet in und um linz?


Am Schiltenberg in Ebelsberg gibts doch eh was kleines wo man ein wenig übwen kann... Da müssten sich wir Linzer uns halt man richtig zusammenreißen, und dort was vernünftiges machen...

----------


## mario

oda ihr fahrts einfac nach plesching und gehts dirt fahrn!!

da habts die geilsten dirts in österreich und gehts net fahrn :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MC Novalis

@ mario: mhm. dirten is eher ned so mein ding. und mitm fetten FR / DH bike stell i ma des a ned so flockig vor  :Wink:  

@ hXcOREschloch:
fuck! auf den spot hab i überhaupt voll vergessen! den gibts ja a no!
des is a idee!

da könnt ma nebenbei die paar linzer biker die ma schon im betreffenden fred auftreiben ham können, zusammentrommeln.

und irgendwie geht ma des bild von ana selbstgebauten northshore oder von a paar fette kicker am schildenberg seitn lesen deines posts nimma ausn kopf  :Big Grin:  ...
da könnt ma ja was anreißen ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

hahaaaa! in mir erwacht schon wieder der bastler   :Big Grin:

----------


## MelodicFarting

> oda ihr fahrts einfac nach plesching und gehts dirt fahrn!!
> 
> da habts die geilsten dirts in österreich und gehts net fahrn


stell dir vor, ich wohn sogar nur 10Gehminuten davon entfernt  :Mr. Yellow:  
Aber dirten - speziell auch mit meinem Bike  :Big Grin:  - ist eher nicht so das meinige...





> fuck! auf den spot hab i überhaupt voll vergessen! den gibts ja a no!
> des is a idee!
> 
> da könnt ma nebenbei die paar linzer biker die ma schon im betreffenden fred auftreiben ham können, zusammentrommeln.
> 
> und irgendwie geht ma des bild von ana selbstgebauten northshore oder von a paar fette kicker am schildenberg seitn lesen deines posts nimma ausn kopf  ...
> da könnt ma ja was anreißen ... 
> 
> hahaaaa! in mir erwacht schon wieder der bastler


man merkt, dass der Spot schon ziemlich vergessen wurde...  :Big Grin:  Naja gut, in Linz tut sich diesbezüglich auch ned so wirklich was... 

wenn ma dort was anreißen, bin ich sicherlich so oft wies geht dabei  :Smile:

----------


## Nose

@niki:
wie weit du nach vorn schaust hängt halt vom tempo ab. nicht zwanghaft nach vorn glotzen sondern einfach tendenziell eher vorausschauen!

----------


## MC Novalis

ja dann würd i sagen, schaun ma mal, dass ma a paar leut aufstellen können.
dann dort treffen, und lagen inspizieren.
und dann schaun was sich da realisieren lässt...

an der geschichte möcht ich / dollt ma echt festhalten!

lg

----------


## trek

am schiltenberg haben wir eh schon a bissl gebaut. des ist so ein race bmx track, aber wir müssten eh nochmals einen tag oder so bauen, damit des ncch fertig wird.

aber es würde schon noch ein paar geile sachen geben dort. wird halt die frage sein, ob sich eh keiner aufregt. (jäger, wanderer, jogger,...)

----------


## MelodicFarting

naja, Jäger sollen sich ned aufregen, schließlich wird der Schiltenberg sogar von der Stadt Linz als Mountainbikestrecke eingestuft. Zumindestens hats die SPÖ bei ihren alten Werbungen reingestellt...
www.linzpartei.at/9782+M5e293c10735.html
Da werden die bissal Erdarbeiten auch ned so schlimm sein... das größere Problem sind da eher Wanderer und Jogger... ich war am Samstag draußen, und da sind bei 4-5mal runterfahren glaub ich doppelt soviele Jogger gerade raufglaufen...

----------


## trek

wander und jogger sind halt nur auf gewissen teilen der strecke ein problem. gerade im hinteren bereich (richtung billa, pichling) ist mir noch nie ein wanderer zwischen die räder gekommen.

ich würde vorschlagen:

Linzer Downhill Freeride Stammtisch (siehe thread im biketreff) und dort besprechen wir dann alles weitere!

----------


## Niki

> @niki:
> wie weit du nach vorn schaust hängt halt vom tempo ab. nicht zwanghaft nach vorn glotzen sondern einfach tendenziell eher vorausschauen!


was meinst du mit es hängt vom tempo ab??? also heisst das je schneller ich fahre desto mehr muss ich nach vorne schauen?? und wenn ich langsam fahre nicht so weit???

Kann mir jemand sagen wie das ablauft?? Bin nicht so der beste hab erst seit kurzem angefangen!

Danke euch schon im vorraus für eure antworten!

Gruss

niki

----------


## Nose

genau, je schnäller du fährst desto weiter guckst du voraus! wenn du langsamer wirst brauchst du zwar nimmer ganz soweit voraus schauen, aber schau soweit voraus wie du es angenehm empfindest. du brauchst ja nicht direkt vor dein reifen zu stieren, das bringt garnix, das was du da siehst, darauf kannst garnimmer reagieren! und versuchs mal auf ner freien fläche, am besten am hang, da machts mehr spaß:
kurvenfahren üben! dabei wirst du die bedeutung des blicks erkennen! fahr a mal a paar kurven. immer enger. und dann fahrst so enge kurven wie für dich gehen. mit deiner ganz normalen fahrtechnik. nicht zu schnell, ist klar. vielleicht so 15km/h. und dann versuchst du mal ganz bewusst deinen blick zu kontrollieren und mit dem blick einen engeren kurvenradius auf den boden zu "malen". dann wirst feststellen dass dein radl automatisch dem blick folgen wird! und wennst des dann solange mit so engen kurven gemacht hast dass du da auchmal den grenzbereich ausloten konntest, dann weißt mehr! mit langsamen tempo den grenzbereich ausloten ist auch unkritisch, wenns dich wirklich wegdriftet kannst es ganz leicht noch kontrollieren!  :Smile: 

und wennst des gmacht hast dann kommst wieder und stellst wieder a paar fragen!



*@all:* *nix für ungut, aber hier gings eigentlich um fahrtechnik, nicht um lokalitäten und termine um selbige anwenden zu können!*  :Wink:

----------


## punkt

schau, du fährst auf eine kurve zu und denkst, aaahhh wie komm ich durch die kurve. das ist falsch. du musst fahren und dich auf die strecke hinter der kurve konzentrieren.
geh einfach viel fahren dann kommt sowas von allein. wenn du erstmal ne strecke hast, die du auswendig kennst, wiste merken was gemeint ist.

----------


## MC Novalis

@ Nose: sry. is mir dann auch geschossen. haben unser diskussion schon (wieder) in betreffenden thread verlagert.

aber jetz hab i dann no a frage zwecks fahrtechnik:

i trau mi bis jetz no ned wirklich voll in a kurve rein zu pressen, weil i imma die angst hab dass ma der vorderreifen weg rutscht (und wies di dann auflegt brauch i da herinnen eh kan sagen  :Confused:  )

wie kann ich  das vermeiden?

----------


## joseppe

fahr ne kurve....fahr sie noch mal.....vielleicht noch mal....und dann das ganze noch 10mal von vorne.... :Wink: 

fahrtechnik lernt man net durch ne beschreibung in nem forum. geht einfach fahren!
mit anderen leuten in nem bikepark, allein, mit freunden, was weiß ich...aber probier doch einfach n paar sachen aus.
ein paar dinge werden funktionieren..andere nicht...trial and error eben  :Wink: 
wenn du angst vor nem heftigen sturz bei hohen geschwindigkeiten hast...fahr doch einfach n paar mal langsamer, bis du ein gefühl für kurve/untergrund hast.


lest ihr auch ein buch mit ner anleitung bevor ihr mit ner frau in die kiste springt. oder eröffnet einen thread?

----------


## DasMatti

> ...lest ihr auch ein buch mit ner anleitung bevor ihr mit ner frau in die kiste springt. oder eröffnet einen thread?



....gelegentlich... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MC Novalis

aber nur mit bildern!

@ joseppe: danke!

----------


## fipu

> lest ihr auch ein buch mit ner anleitung bevor ihr mit ner frau in die kiste springt. oder eröffnet einen thread?


Solche schmudeligen Sachen mache ich nicht! Da gehe ich lieber biken! :Big Grin:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

ja, wenn ma schon dabei  sind....wie geh ich des an? hab keine ahnung......

----------


## Jac.

ganz so is a net, ich war schon oft in der situation, das ma halt so gredet haben, und das ich ma wirklich dacht hab, *baaam* stimmt so gehts ja wirklich vü besser.. also ich bin scho der meinung, das es definitiv was hilft mit leuten zu reden wie gehts ihr des an, oder eben speziel über kurven oder so, wo ma halt probs hat....

im endefekt muss ma nat. selber entscheiden wie ma sich wohler fühlt...aber es ist sicher nicht schlecht verschiedene herangehensweisen zu probieren  :Smile:  


greets from the kingdom

----------


## Niki

Danke für eure Antworten jetzt klappts einigermassen mit dem blick hab mich eigentlich schon dran gewöhnt! Danke!

Aber ich hätte da noch so ne frage:
Wenn ich auf ruppligen passagen fahre und da ne kleine kurve ist die viele steine hat wie lenkt ihr dort??? Ich hab immer probleme mit den lenken???

Danke euch schon im vorraus für eure antworten! Vielleicht bn ich ja bischen langweillig aber ich hab auch niemande hier bei mir mit den ich fahre oder so da frag ich euch doch lieber mal! HAb gemerkt das hier im Forum es Rider hat die mir weiterhelfen können!  :Smile: 

Gruss

Niki

----------


## Flo(w)rider

> Aber ich hätte da noch so ne frage:
> Wenn ich auf ruppligen passagen fahre und da ne kleine kurve ist die viele steine hat wie lenkt ihr dort??? Ich hab immer probleme mit den lenken???
> 
> Niki



was genau is für dich eine "kleine" kurve?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Niki

> was genau is für dich eine "kleine" kurve?


Naja schwer zu erklären....
sagen wir eifach kurve!

----------


## Nose

einfach stur bleiben beim fahren!
aber trotzdem locker!

sprich du willst da sehr bestimmt drüber (quasi wie die hände in die hüften stemmen  :Big Grin: ) aber bleibst trotzdem locker (dabei eben lächeln!)  :Wink:

----------


## mario

> Solche schmudeligen Sachen mache ich nicht! Da gehe ich lieber biken!


gibs da jez a anleitung,oda net?

----------


## joseppe

> gibs da jez a anleitung,oda net?


fest,aber doch locker mit beiden händen zupacken, auf ne runde beinarbeit achten und ansonten den schwerpunkt zentral halten.

----------


## Rider_DH

kommen wir wieder zum Thema zurück....

wie sieht das aus spielt beim DH bike das gewicht eine Grosse rolle???? will ein bike kaufen wiegt ca. 19.9 Laut hompage.....

ist das Bike genug wendig??? hab mal irgendwo gelesen das je schneller man fährt das das fahren immer sicherer wird?? stimmt das??? und ist das bike bei schneller geschwindigkeit wendiger mit z.B. den 19.9 Kg????

Kenn mich da nicht so gut aus bin eben bis jetzt "nur" XC gefahren....


gruss

----------


## kullerkeks

es kommt nicht aufs gewicht an sondern auf die länge!

----------


## chain

@Rider_DH
Das kommt alles so drauf an was man selbst für Vorlieben hat und mit welches Eigengewicht man daher kommt.
Grundsätzlich ist aber der Radstand entscheidend, je kürzer um so wenidger --> Nachteil, je schneller du fährst um so unruhiger wird das bike..... Aber schnell bedeutet in dem Fall das du nen Kondensstreifen hinter dir her ziehen mußt. Ich meine das es hier bei uns auf keiner DH Strecke so schnell wird, mir selbst ist das Bike in Bischofsmais auf dem Waldweg (Freeride) unruhig geworden, aber da gehts ja auch nur gerade runter ohne nix wildes.

Was das Gewicht angeht, ein schweres bike erfordert erst mal mehr "Anstrengung" um es in ne Kurve zu legen und es fährt sich träger. Mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit fühlt es sich "leichter" an ist es aber nicht und man kann ja auch nicht jede Kurve mit voll speed fahren.

Wobei 19,9 Kg sind gar nicht sooo schwer.
Mein Bike wiegt 22Kg und das von nem Kumpel 26Kg (DaBomb mit Monster-T) übles gerät  :Big Grin:   , wäre mir zu schwer.
Wichtig für die hantlichkeit ist auch ein möglist tiefer Schwerpunkt, also wenn der Dämpfer so in der gegend vom Tretlager is dann wäre das tief.

Hoffe hab dir nen bissel helfen können.

----------


## mario

> kommen wir wieder zum Thema zurück....
> 
> wie sieht das aus spielt beim DH bike das gewicht eine Grosse rolle???? will ein bike kaufen wiegt ca. 19.9 Laut hompage.....
> 
> ist das Bike genug wendig??? hab mal irgendwo gelesen das je schneller man fährt das das fahren immer sicherer wird?? stimmt das??? und ist das bike bei schneller geschwindigkeit wendiger mit z.B. den 19.9 Kg????
> 
> Kenn mich da nicht so gut aus bin eben bis jetzt "nur" XC gefahren....
> 
> 
> gruss



wenn dei
 "bierzeps" zu kleiin is hülft a leichtes radl a nix!!

@kullerer net lang, dick muss sein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

homo

----------


## Rider_DH

Beim 07 Modell wäre der Radstand laut MTBRider Magazin 1.660m glaub ich mal habs nicht mehr in erinnerung müsste zuhause wieder nachschauen....
Ist der radstand jetzt echer wendig oder nicht???

----------


## Poison :)

> Beim 07 Modell wäre der Radstand laut MTBRider Magazin 1.660m glaub ich mal habs nicht mehr in erinnerung müsste zuhause wieder nachschauen....
> Ist der radstand jetzt echer wendig oder nicht???


von deiner größe und lenkwinkel abhängig  :Wink:

----------


## roadrunner82

> Beim 07 Modell wäre der Radstand laut MTBRider Magazin 1.660m glaub ich mal habs nicht mehr in erinnerung müsste zuhause wieder nachschauen....
> Ist der radstand jetzt echer wendig oder nicht???


Bei dem Radstand is die Größe auch schon wurscht.  :Twisted:  
Kanns sein dass du vielleicht einen einser vergessen hast? :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## BATMAN

> von deiner größe und lenkwinkel abhängig



Wie groß soll er denn dafür sein? 3 m  :Big Grin:  
Nen Radstand von 1660 mm wird das Radl sicher nich haben 




> wie sieht das aus spielt beim DH bike das gewicht eine Grosse rolle???? will ein bike kaufen wiegt ca. 19.9 Laut hompage.....
> 
> ist das Bike genug wendig??? hab mal irgendwo gelesen das je schneller man fährt das das fahren immer sicherer wird?? stimmt das??? und ist das bike bei schneller geschwindigkeit wendiger mit z.B. den 19.9 Kg????


Günstige DH Räder haben fast immer 19 - 20 kg haben, da Gewicht sparen nicht billig ist. Fürn Anfang ist nen schweres Rad gar nicht soo schlecht, da es ruhiger ist. Leichtere Teile kannst danach imemr noch verbauen.

Bei höherer Geschwindigkeit wird das Radl durch die schneller drehenden Laufräder stabilisiert. Dreh mal nen Vorderrad und halt es an der Achse fest und versuch es zu bewegen. Da merkst den Effekt.
Durch die Geschwindigkeit, kinetische Energie, rollt das Radl "sturer" gerade aus. 
Am Anfang wirst aber eh so rumeiern, dass der Effekt eher nebensächlich ist  :Mr. Red:  

An Hand von einzelnen Geometrieangaben kann man nicht sagen wie sich nen Radl fährt.

EDIT:
Mißt, der Roadrunner war schneller.
Aber mit nem 90er Lenkwinkel wird das schon auch wendig  :Twisted:

----------


## kullerkeks

> wenn dei
>  "bierzeps" zu kleiin is hülft a leichtes radl a nix!!
> 
> @kullerer net lang, dick muss sein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> homo


so ises klatschen muss es! 

hill mit 25 kg ih verbrennt ah olee!

klatschenmussesracing

----------


## Rider_DH

ja ich hab mich vertippt...1.160....

----------


## Laubfrosch

> *kommen wir wieder zum Thema zurück...*.
> 
> wie sieht das aus spielt beim DH bike das gewicht eine Grosse rolle???? will ein bike kaufen wiegt ca. 19.9 Laut hompage.....
> 
> ist das Bike genug wendig??? hab mal irgendwo gelesen das je schneller man fährt das das fahren immer sicherer wird?? stimmt das??? und ist das bike bei schneller geschwindigkeit wendiger mit z.B. den 19.9 Kg????
> 
> Kenn mich da nicht so gut aus bin eben bis jetzt "nur" XC gefahren....
> 
> 
> gruss


das war jetzt n scherz oder?
wusste nicht das sowas zur fahrtechnik gehört.

----------


## freestylesucker

Hallo

grab wieder mal ein älteren Thread auf...

So zu meiner Frage:

Ich will diese Saison 08 mal bein IXS Cup mitfahren! 

Könnt ihr mir da ein par Tipps geben beim Rennen fahren? Ich bin da sehr neu und bin noch nie ein Rennen gefahren!

Würde mich freuen wenn ich mir ein par Tipps und Tricks geben würdet!

Gruss

freestylesucker

----------


## herbert

So und jetzt komm ich mal mit meinem Problem. Ich fahr jetzt schon einige Jahre aber trotzdem hab ich Probleme bei einem Sprung der hoch und weit ist, wo man dann halt eine gewisse hohe Anfahrtsgeschwindigkeit braucht um drüberzukommen. Vorallem die Sprünge pack ich nicht wo man nicht zu kurz kommen darf wo man echt drüberkommen muss.

Klar kann man meistens auch vorbeifahren und ja ich weiß man soll klein anfangen und mit anderen Leuten viel fahren gehn, aber auch ich hab das Problem das ich meistens alleine fahre. Da is halt die unbestimmte Angst dabei wenn was passiert bin ich alleine aber WIE zum Teufel schaff ich das endlich? Ich möchte heuer mal beim IXS Cup in Ilmenau (D) mitfahren und wenn ich mir dort den Zielsprung ansehe dann krieg ich schon die Panik.

Bitte helfts mir!

LG

----------


## mario

dirtjumpen!! oda auf ana 4x streckn rumrolln

----------


## Bruchpilot

> Ich möchte heuer mal beim IXS Cup in Ilmenau (D) mitfahren und wenn ich mir dort den Zielsprung ansehe dann krieg ich schon die Panik.


Wo isn da ein großer Zielsprung? Ich mein da gehts ja am Schluss steil runter und dann kommt a großer Anlieger. Zumindest 2006 gabs in Ilmenau keinen
großen Sprung.

Bin auch net der Super Jumer aber zuerst muss man sich eben trauen und dann üben, fahren....

----------


## sorris

einen nicht alzuhohen langen table suchen mit einer weiten landung und dort halt mit vollspeed drüberheizen bis du dich sicher in der luft fühlst und gut drüberkommst. dann kannst ja auch andere höhere und weitere sprünge ausprobieren. 
ich habs zumindest so gemacht, sicheren langen table gesucht, so lang rübergehupft bis ich den eindruck hatte eigentlich is eh nicht so schlimm - probiers aus^^

----------


## herbert

> dirtjumpen!! oda auf ana 4x streckn rumrolln

 Werd´s ausprobieren. Leogang dürfte da eh eine ganz gute "Übungsstrecke" sein ganz unten gibts doch so ne art 4x Strecke oder auch Schladming, oda? Weiß überhaupt jemand wann Leogang, Schladming und Co endlich wieder öffnen?

----------


## herbert

> einen nicht alzuhohen langen table suchen mit einer weiten landung und dort halt mit vollspeed drüberheizen bis du dich sicher in der luft fühlst und gut drüberkommst. dann kannst ja auch andere höhere und weitere sprünge ausprobieren. 
> ich habs zumindest so gemacht, sicheren langen table gesucht, so lang rübergehupft bis ich den eindruck hatte eigentlich is eh nicht so schlimm - probiers aus^^



Hey danke für den echt guten Tipp! Den werd ich fix ausprobieren. Ich glaub auch das da ein Table recht gute Abhilfe schaffen kann um seine "Angst" unter Kontrolle zu halten.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## klamsi

schladming so viel ich weiss nicht vor mitte juni....

aber für nähere infos genügts meistens auf die hp von die parks zu gehen....sollt eh ein eigenes board  dazu geben....da z.b  :Wink:

----------


## herbert

> schladming so viel ich weiss nicht vor mitte juni....
> 
> aber für nähere infos genügts meistens auf die hp von die parks zu gehen....sollt eh im board an eigenen thread dazu geben



Echt so spät erst? Aber i denk das werdn de eh im Internet rechtzeitig preisgebn. Weißt du wies in Leogang ausschaut, wann die öffnen?

----------


## mario

> Werd´s ausprobieren. Leogang dürfte da eh eine ganz gute "Übungsstrecke" sein ganz unten gibts doch so ne art 4x Strecke oder auch Schladming, oda? Weiß überhaupt jemand wann Leogang, Schladming und Co endlich wieder öffnen?


ja is gut oder semmering kann ma a üben..

aber schnapp da a ht fahr in da gegend uma und hupf überall runter,drüber,rauf wos du finden kannst

oder wennst a dirt line hast bau de imma und imma größer oder irgend an sprung mit kicker vom bledsinn machn lernst radlfahrn!!

----------


## mAsKeD

> vom bledsinn machn lernst radlfahrn!!


Das erklärt so manchen post *löl*

Aber du hast recht man kann solche dinge wie bikegefühl und technik nur durch eines lernen nämlich durch fahrradfahren!!!

----------


## Mäss

> Weiß überhaupt jemand wann Leogang, Schladming und Co endlich wieder öffnen?


Leogang und Semmering machn am 10.5 weider auf also pfingsten...

----------


## freestylesucker

Hallo

Hab mal ine Frage beezüglich fahrtechnik:

Ich habehier auf unseren Trail sehr steile spitzkehrkurven, mein problem ist ich weiss nicht wie ich die am besten fahre??? habt ihr mir da ein par tipps???Ich weiss nicht ich wie fahre ich am besten an bei solchen Kurven???

Danke euch schon im vorraus für di Anwoten

Gruss

----------


## gamml

Vorderrad leich einschlagen, beherzt die Voderbremse ziehn, Gewicht nach vorne dann den Hüftschwung und sich auf die nächste Spitzkehre freun  :Smile:  

Solltst vll zuerst im flachen  üben des Hinterrad zu versetzen, mit a bissl Übung und wenn ma sicherer wird kann ma a wenns ganz knifflig wird des Vorderrad während des Versetzens a bissl rolln lassen, solang die Bremse halbwegs dosierbar is  :Stick Out Tongue:  (vorallem wenns so steil oder irgendwas (a Fels o.ä.)im Weg is dass ma des Hinterrad nit "rüberschwenken" kann muss ma des machn  :Smile:  )

Alles a Frage der Übung bis mas flüssig dafahrt gute Übung sein a Stoppies.

lg kle


p.s.: schau mal auf die Vertrider Seite , findest vermutlich beim schmöckern einige Bilder wie man des macht bzw. was alles möglich is  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tribune

> Echt so spät erst?


is ja auch ziemlich hoch gelegen..

----------


## Vuntzam

> Vorderrad leich einschlagen, beherzt die Voderbremse ziehn, Gewicht nach vorne dann den Hüftschwung und sich auf die nächste Spitzkehre freun  
> 
> Solltst vll zuerst im flachen  üben des Hinterrad zu versetzen, mit a bissl Übung und wenn ma sicherer wird kann ma a wenns ganz knifflig wird des Vorderrad während des Versetzens a bissl rolln lassen, solang die Bremse halbwegs dosierbar is  (vorallem wenns so steil oder irgendwas (a Fels o.ä.)im Weg is dass ma des Hinterrad nit "rüberschwenken" kann muss ma des machn  )
> 
> Alles a Frage der Übung bis mas flüssig dafahrt gute Übung sein a Stoppies.
> 
> lg kle
> 
> 
> p.s.: schau mal auf die Vertrider Seite , findest vermutlich beim schmöckern einige Bilder wie man des macht bzw. was alles möglich is



auch eine möglichkeit ist mit dem vorderrad die kurve ganz außen anfahren dann in richtung kurvenmittelpunkt und anschließend wieder ganz nach außen lenken (wie bei einer normalen kurve auch) und der trick ist dann wenn das vorderrad die kurve schon fast fertiggefahren hat und das hinterrad gerade "über die kante kommt" die hinterbremse ziehen und einen beherzten hüftschwung machen  und schon ist man um die kurve!

bei dieser technik bin ich gefühlsmäßig immer schneller als bei der erstgenannten....... 
allerdings würden mich andere techniken und ideen auch sehr interessiern weil irgentwie muss das ja noch schneller auch gehen!

noch eine möglichkeit ist ( geht nicht bei allen spitzkehren) das man ganz ohne hinterrad versetzten um die kurve fährt indem man den hang links oder rechts von dir je nach kurve als "anlieger" verwendet und sich dann von dort "abdrückt" und somit um die kurve "drückt".
ok is jetzt ein bisschen verwirrend geschrieben aber ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine!

----------


## Aca

> auch eine möglichkeit ist mit dem vorderrad die kurve ganz außen anfahren dann in richtung kurvenmittelpunkt und anschließend wieder ganz nach außen lenken (wie bei einer normalen kurve auch) und der trick ist dann wenn das vorderrad die kurve schon fast fertiggefahren hat und das hinterrad gerade "über die kante kommt" die hinterbremse ziehen und einen beherzten hüftschwung machen  und schon ist man um die kurve!



Die Technik hab ich heute gerade probiert...mir hatts ein kollege gezeigt...die funktioniert ganz gut...und schnell kann man das auch machen...

aber wie gesagt...für andere Techniken bin ich auch offen... :Big Grin:

----------


## freestylesucker

ok! danke das mit den Kurven fahren werde ich probieren...!

Aber wieder mal eine andere Frage :Big Grin:     :

Hier bei und hat es sehr enge strecken, neben den strecken geht ein abhang runter! Und ich weiss nicht ich trau mich einfach nicht so recht dort schnell zu fahre! ich schaue all auf den hang...wie macht ihr das??? Würde imch freuen wenn ihr mir helfen würdet!

Gruss

freestylesucker

----------


## ingolf

draufbleibn und schaun dast net runter fallst!!!!!!!!!! 
sonst raufschiebn und no ärger drauf los fahrn

----------


## 9chrisking9

> draufbleibn und schaun dast net runter fallst!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> sonst raufschiebn und no ärger drauf los fahrn



an schaß!!!


schau dast dir eine line suchst und nur auf die line schaust auch! wennst halbat runter zitterst und auf gefahren schaust (wie große steine oder a klippen) kanns leicht passiern dast genau dort hin fahrst...

----------


## Aca

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich ein double oder ein sprung richtig drücke??? also das ich sehr flach fliege...nicht in die höche sonder flach....das ich den sprung schnell fahren????

Danke euch schon in vorraus für die antwort....

Ich habs schon irgendwie probiert aber klappt irgendwie nicht... :Big Grin:

----------


## joseppe

nicht aktiv abspringen sondern das bike nach der kante quasi fallen lassen.das ist das einfachste. die 4xer hier wissen sicherlich wie man das besser macht.

----------


## Cru Jones

Das Bike am Absprung zu sich ziehen. Also hoch anfahren und dann vor der Absprungkante sich klein machen. Das kann man richtig aktiv machen, also quasi über den Absprung drüberspringen.

----------


## DasMatti

bei gewissen Kanten könntest auch n "pre-jump" machen. Dh. ganz einfach ausgedrückt, n Bunny hop vor der Absprungkante machen, und so das rausschiesen umgehen....also so ungefähr...  :Wink:

----------


## gamml

Aber beim drücken aufpassen, damit ma nit wenn man sich klein macht an unerwarteten Schlag, vorallem  am HR griagt sonst liegt ma recht schnell unsanft auf da Goschn  :Wink:   :Twisted:  

lg kle

----------


## stephan-

Bei Drops entweder Prejump oder das Vorderrad aktiv nach unten drücken sobald du über die Kante bist und mit dem Rest natürlich folgen.
Bei Sprüngen in der Anfahrt bzw. beim Absprung einfach "nachgeben", also der Kickerbewegung (dem "Shape"?) nachgeben, das Rad fährt da zwar aber du bleibst sozusagen auf deiner Höhe vor dem Kicker.. lässt das Rad also näher an dich rankommen so dass du den Kicker "schluckst".
Dürfte so (hoffentlich) stimmen.

----------


## TT-WaTcHeRs AnDi

gerade ausschaun ,versuch nicht ein1/2 meter vors voadaradl schaun sondern mehr 3-4oda 5 meter je nach strecke  (mir hilfts) 
mach zuhause vielleicht ein paar übungen fürs gleichgewicht (gibts haufenweise ) des kon do vl auch helfn
und einfach ned runter schaun.......

----------


## Aca

danke jungs werde es mal probieren...

----------


## freestylesucker

Hab mal eine Frage:

Ich sehe und höre in vielen videos wie die fahrer sagen man sollte dort schauen wo man fahren will! Aber wie weit nach vorne sollte man schauen??  Ich hab irgendwie kein Plan wie weit ich vorrausschauen soll? Ich hab bis jetzt immer so ca. 1meter oder so vor dem Vorderrad geschaut! wie weit schaut ihr? Wie sieht das den bei euch dann mit den Hindernissen aus so wurzeln steine ich hab immer ein komisches gefühl wenn ich versuche weit nach vorne zu schauen!? Wäre nett wenn ihr mir sagen könnt wie weit ihr nach vorne schaut und wie ich das am besten übe??

Gruss

freestylesucker

----------


## 9chrisking9

naja, i würd sagen du schaust dir die strecke als erstes im allgemeinen an und findest amal DEI EIGANE line, wost dir vorstellen kannst, die flüssig zu fahren. dann fahrst sie ein zwei mal auf halbe sicht und beim dritten mal moscht runter, d.h nicht einen oder 2 meter vorrausschauen (das geht sowieso nicht wennst schneller als 40km/h unterwegs bist) sonder punkt suchen wie zum beispiel eine kurve oder i weiß a net was und los gehts. kann auch leicht sein dast bei schnellen passagen eine 8-10m sicht hast.... kommt drauf an...


was sagen andare dazu??

----------


## 9chrisking9

es is im allgemeinen so: um so schneller du fahrst, desto weiter schaust vor...ganz einfach...vergiss den rest was i gschrieben hab. weil mit einer 1 meter sicht kannst eh net sonderbar schnell unterwegs gwesen sein...des kommt mit der zeit...

----------


## Nose

du kannst es afoch selbst ausprobieren:
nachts, lampe ans rad, lampe einstellen, gucken wo der kegel auftrifft. je nach dem wie schnell du bist wirst merken dass es angenehmer ist wenn er weita vorn oder hinten auftrifft. ist extrem geschwindigkeitsabhängig!
aber an und für sich lässt sich sagen dass ein entspannter geist sehr viel hilft. und n meter vors vorderrad zu glotzen stell ich mir ned so entspannt vor.

fahr vllt erst mal langsamer dass d ganz sicher wirst! anschließend reguliert sich dei blick eh dann!

----------


## mAsKeD

Also ich schau immer ein bisschen kürzer nach vor wo ich noch locker bremsen könnte außer es kommt eine schlüsselstelle da schau ich dann nicht so weit nach vor sondern ich konzentrier mich und versuch die linie zu fixieren welche ich auch fahren will

----------


## stephan-

Ist auch stark von der Situation abhängig würde ich behaupten. Wenn du an ein Stein/Wurzelfeld kommst solltest du vielleicht nicht 30m weiter in die nächste Kurve schauen sondern dann vor dein Rad auf die schwierige Situation blicken um dort durchzukommen.

----------


## noox

Also das hab ich schon vor 10 oder 15 Jahren in der Bike gelesen - stimmt aber tatsächlich:  :Big Grin: 

Du wechselst häufig zwischen weiter vorne und wenige Meter vorm Vorderrad.


Ist extrem abhängig von der Geschwindigkeit und dem aktuellen Gelände. Angenommen du kommst grad um eine Kurve und bist an einer relativ einfachen Stelle: Dann schaust dir an, was jetzt so daher kommt, schaust also mal weit nach vorne. Also mal a grobe Linie anschauen, mögliche knifflige Teile abchecken, Wanderer, andere Biker, etc. Das geht in Bruchteilen von Sekunden. Jetzt hast du eine ungefähr Vorstellung davon, was dich erwartet. Dann schaust du wieder vor das Vorderrad. Wobei das jetzt sehr stark von der Geschwindigkeit und Schwierigkeit abhängt.

Ich würd mal so sagen, dass man je schwieriger eine bestimmte Stelle ist, und je leichter Stellen davor und danach sind, desto länger fixierst du diese Stelle. Spätestens, wenn du so Nah bist, dass du sowieso nix mehr ändern kannst, schaust weiter vor. Mit "Ändern" meine ich nicht nur Bremsen! Da geht's mehr um Lenken und aktiv fahren. Du schaust also ca. dort hin, wo du leicht noch was ändern kannst. Je schneller du bist, desto weiter vor schaust. Und zwischendurch immer einen Übersichts-Blick noch weiter nach vorne, damit du nix Unvorhergesehenes übersiehst.

Das ganze ist sehr theoretisch. In der Praxis muss das automatisch gehen. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass ich je wissen wollte, wohin ich vorm Reifen schauen muss. Aber hin und wieder erwische ich mich, dass ich bei schnelleren Passagen den "Kontroll-Übersichtsblick" vergesse und das kann blöd ausgehen.

Und bei Fixieren von kniffligen Stellen: Immer dorthin schauen, wo man fahren will. Bei schmalen geraden Stellen (Rinnen) kann es auch von Vorteil sein weiter voraus zu schauen, weil man dadurch gerader bleibt und weniger leicht einen Fehler macht.

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen: Wenn du mit dem Blick Probleme hast, dann bist du für dein Fahrkönnen vermutlich zu schnell. Also langsam steigern. Der Blick sollte automatisch kommen.

----------


## Markus W.

Nabend,
ich füge dann auch nochmal was hinzu(wurde glaub ich aber schon erwähnt).
Schau immer dahin,wo du hinfahren willst.
Schau in einem Anlieger immer ans Ende,nicht auf´s Vorderrad oder sonst wo hin.
Bei Steinfeldern,Wurzelpassagen etc. musst du dich nur auf deine Line fixieren.
Schau nicht auf eine riesen Wurzel oder auf einen riesen Stein neben deiner Line und denk "Hoffentlich fahr ich da jetzt nicht rein".
Das passiert dann leider recht häufig.
So,das war´s erstmal wieder von meiner Seite^^.
mfG
Markus

----------


## mankra

Ich brauch dieses weiter nach Vorne schauen dringend, ich kann überhaupt nicht knapp hinterherfahren, da kommt alles viel zu schnell daher.
2-3 Sekunden (geschätzt) lasse ich immer zum Vorrausfahrenden, die Zeit brauch ich, auch bei bekannten Strecken, um meine Linie zu finden.

----------


## freestylesucker

das mit dem schauen klappt jetzt top! danke für die tipps!

jetzt hab ich schon die nächste Frage:

Seit ihr eigentlich locker auf dem bike? hebt ihr den lenker fest wenn ihr schnell fährt oder wenns mal rupplig wird? oder seit ihr ganz locker drauf und schaut nach vorne? ich hab gemerkt das ich zu verkrampft bin wenns schnell und rupplig wird!?!? Was kann ich dagegen tun? ist das eine reine Kopfsache? oder soll ich einfach denken ich bleib mal locker?

danke euch schon im vorraus

freestylesucker

----------


## Freerider92

also ich bleib immer locker aufm Bike, sonst verkrampfst dich zu arg!
und Blick au immer auf der Linie halten!

----------


## geko33

> hebt ihr den lenker fest wenn ihr schnell fährt oder wenns mal rupplig wird? 
> freestylesucker


lenker festhalten ist sicher kein nachteil :Stick Out Tongue:  !!!
der lenker musst immer fest im griff haben. die arme, ellbogen, schulter... eigentlich der ganze oberkörper + beine sollten locker sein, um soviel wie möglich der unebenheiten zu kompensieren. 
wennst dich verkrampftst fühlt es sich auch viel ruppiger an!

einfach probieren mit dem gelände mitzugehen...

----------


## Freaky

natürlich locker bleiben aber auch immer auf harte schläge (wurzeln,steine) gefasst sein, so dass du selbst merkst wann muss ich mehr kraft anwenden und wann weniger

----------


## stephan-

Freunde von mir sagen, sie lassen wenn es extrem ruppelt den Lenker lockerer, so dass er sich quasi in der geschlossenen Hand bewegen kann.
Ich selbst halte den Lenker lieber schön fest.
Was nun von Vorteil oder Nachteil ist weiß ich nicht..

----------


## Laubfrosch

lenker festhalten aber vom körper her locker bleiben.
wennst den lenker in ruppigen stücken net festhälst fliegst zack die bohne in baum.

----------


## mario

was no wichtig is: net bremsen!!!!!!!
sonst is die kraft scnell weeg!

----------


## Laubfrosch

bremsen geht auffe finger bzw. auffe ganzn hände. ohne is man eh schneller. sollt ich auch mal machn. dann bin ich auch mal weiter vorn auf den ergebnislisten...

----------


## tribune

> lenker festhalten aber vom körper her locker bleiben.
> wennst den lenker in ruppigen stücken net festhälst fliegst zack die bohne in baum.



hände und oberkörper schön locker lassen......feine linie suchen und erst wieder vor einem anlieger zum bremsen anfangen....

lg

----------


## stephan-

Tag,

ich habe schon öfter das blöde Gefühl, dass mein Hinterbau mich bremst.
Bei manchen Wurzelfeldern (nicht bei allen!) komme ich mit der Gabel problemlos ohne Geschwindigkeitsverlust drüber, aber sobald das Hinterrad drüber will bremst mich das alles total aus.
Was ist zu tun? Weniger/mehr Druckstufe? Weniger/mehr Zugstufe?

Edit: Druckstufe ist komplett offen, also ohne Dämpfung, hab ich gerade bemerkt.

----------


## Laubfrosch

zugstufe raus.

----------


## stephan-

> zugstufe raus.


Kannst du das genauer beschreiben? Zugstufendämpfung raus? Also dass der Dämpfer schneller ausfedert?

----------


## Laubfrosch

jop  :Smile:

----------


## Freaky

> Kannst du das genauer beschreiben? Zugstufendämpfung raus? Also dass der Dämpfer schneller ausfedert?


kommt natürlich drauf an wie und wo du fährst aber eig. is so immer am besten

----------


## freestylesucker

Hallo :Big Grin: 

Hab wieder mal eine Frage! Bin wieder bisschen ins denken gekommen! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Mmmm wie soll ich es nur schreiben :Embarrassment:  

Also meine Frage ist wie ihr euch überwindet "schnell" zu fahren? Also wenn ich jetzt z.B. einen kollegen nachfahre sehe ich genau wenn er nicht bremst also wenn er immer schneller und schneller wird! Und ich sehe es bei mir das ich immer bisschen an der bremse bin! Also wollte ich euch mal Fragen wie ich das am besten machen kann das ich auch "schnell" fahren kann also nicht auf der bremse...ist das eine reine kopfsache? Oder wie mach ich das am besten? kann ich das irgendwie üben? oder soll ich einfahc versuchen in den gewissen passagen einfach die bremse nicht zu drücken?

Ja ich weiss ist eine bisschen komische Frage! Aber ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir da ein par tipps & Tricks geben könnt!

Gruss

freestylesucker

----------


## Freaky

ich würde sagen das hängt ganz von deinem fahrkönnen ab! wenn du selber einen kleinen hometrail, oder eine strecke hast die du öfter fährst dann merkst du, dass du schneller wirst. 
-> such dir mal eine gute linie
-> bremsen heißt nicht gleich langsamer werden 
-> und einfach üben, üben, üben  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
lg

----------


## Sanchez

einzelne stücke schnell fahren. evtl. mit uhr.
wenn ma zu zweit ist kann ma sich auch sehr pushen bzw. sollte es das ziel sein die vorherige zeit immer zu überbieten.

----------


## Marvin Tille

unterbieten und nicht überbieten  :Wink:

----------


## freestylesucker

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage bezüglich der Bremstechnik! Wie bremst ihr? lässt ihr die bremse schleifen? oder tippt ihr bisschen an der bremse oder macht ihr einfach immer vollbremsungen?

wäre geil wenn mir jemand helfen würde...

----------


## pAz

kann man so ned sagen,denke jeder macht alles deiner 3 genannten sachen,kommt drauf an wie oft.

schleifen:
NUR bei stellen wo es ned anders geht,wo ma ned zu schnell werden darf in technischen/verblockten abfahrten

antippen:
meist vor kurven um etwas tempo rauszunehmen oder wenns einfach zu schnell für das momentane gelände ist

vollbremsung:
selten,vor spitzen kurven wo ma sehr schnell dahekommt oder ähnliches

lg

----------


## grisch

Würd auch sagen, dass es typen- bzw. stylefrage is. Hängt aber auch sicherlich vom material ab. bist mit ner alten hayes unterwegs - is praktisch alles eine vollbremsung. hast 220er formula's brauchst a vollbremsung eher selten und musst sicherlich eher gefühlvoll bremsen. highsider macht ja a keinen spaß  :Cool:

----------


## Freaky

> Hängt aber auch sicherlich vom material ab.


und sicherlich auch vom können! ein anfänger wird sicher vor jeder kurve eine vollbremsung machen  :Big Grin: 

edit: jaja danke für die wertung!

----------


## MC Novalis

tach!

hab jetz auch wieder mal eine frage, die zum teil auch was mit kurvengeschwindigkeiten zu tun hat:

ich fahr jetz schon eine ganze weile fr/dh, aber ich hab nach wie vor in schnellen kurven (anlieger ausgenommen, also alles was da eher flacher is), das problem dass ich dauernd unterbewusst die "angst" hab, mir könnte der vorderreifen wegrutschen, oder das ganze bike.

wie kann ich dem entgegenwirken, bzw. wie kann ich aus einer kurve den maximalen speed und die maximale schräglage rausholen und trotzdem sicher sein zu können dass bike nicht abschmiert und es mich auf die fre*** legt.  :Rolleyes:  

greetz

----------


## Poison :)

vorderbremse auslassen  :Wink: 

so blöds klingt, bringtb wirklich was!
vor der kurve den kurvenspeed besteimmen, vo bremse auslassen um ein ausrutschen übers vr zu vermeiden

dann viel druck auf beide räder und durchziehen  :Wink:

----------


## joseppe

sicher sein kann man nie.

deshalb sieht man auch profis in genau den kurven immer wieder auf der nase liegen.

so behämmert es auch klingen mag aber die maximale geschwindigkeit bekommst du nur durch ausprobieren heraus.
also so lange die kurvengeschwindigkeit steigern bis die räder anfangen zu rutschen oder du auf der nase liegst.

ob du wegrutschst oder nicht hängt auch von anderen faktoren als der geschwindigkeit ab: welche reifen? wie ist der untergrund beschaffen? wie heftig "drückst" du das bike in die schräglage? 

-->probieren geht über studieren

edit: der tip von poison ist auch ziemlich elementar: VOR der kurve bremsen. IN der kurve, finger weg vom hebel.

----------


## DarkSecret

> tach!
> 
> hab jetz auch wieder mal eine frage, die zum teil auch was mit kurvengeschwindigkeiten zu tun hat:
> 
> ich fahr jetz schon eine ganze weile fr/dh, aber ich hab nach wie vor in schnellen kurven (anlieger ausgenommen, also alles was da eher flacher is), das problem dass ich dauernd unterbewusst die "angst" hab, mir könnte der vorderreifen wegrutschen, oder das ganze bike.
> 
> wie kann ich dem entgegenwirken, bzw. wie kann ich aus einer kurve den maximalen speed und die maximale schräglage rausholen und trotzdem sicher sein zu können dass bike nicht abschmiert und es mich auf die fre*** legt.  
> 
> greetz


Das Problem hatte ich auch schon .

Sagen wir mal da kommt ein kleiner anlieger[der flach ist] der nach Rechts geht. Da musste du einfach die Linke Kurbel seite nach unten "Tretten" und druch ausüben. Und mit dem Oberschenkel gegen den Sattel Pressen.

Hatte auch vor Gestern ein Problem . Wir haben hier ne Relative schnelle Abfahrt mit Lockeren Steinen"kleine Steine" und vom Regen sind Tiefe "Rillen" enstanden,und ende der Abfahrt kommt ein kleiner schmaller kicker den ich immer nehmen will...nur ich schaffe es nicht.Weil davor eine kleine rechts Kurve ist ohne Anlieger

----------


## Laubfrosch

kannst du net die kurve vllt. aweng anders anfahrn um sie zu schneiden, oder halt voll das bike in der kurve in boden reindrücken. 
andere möglichkeit wär natürlich n anlieger reinzubauen. aber das is ja spaßhemmend.

----------


## MC Novalis

> ...anlieger reinzubauen. aber das is ja spaßhemmend.


ned unbedingt. mit vollem druck durchn anlieger pressen, und dann mit vollem speed voll aufn kicker zu halten verspricht geile air-time = spaßig  :Stick Out Tongue:  

zu den faktoren: reifen is natürlich a thema. hab die kenda drauf die beim 2007er glory original oben sind. finds an sich kane schlechten gummis. halten tuns halt einmal besser einmal weniger gut.

aber i glaub es is vorwiegend a mentale sache. einfach die bedenken dass auf einmal der reifen losbricht, genau im blödesten moment ...
kommt wahrscheinlich dazu dass i ma heuer gleich zu anfang der saison, bei an ziemlich heftigen sturz die bänder im rechten sprunggelenk gerissen hab. is zwar schon wieder ganz abgeheilt, aber da bin i gscheit lang dran gehängt und vielleicht deswegen in manche situationen etwas übervorsichtig.

aber: no risk, no fun  :Wink:   also werd i heut mal auf mei hausstrecke schauen und mal an meiner "kurven-angst" arbeiten  :Wink:

----------


## Vuntzam

wobei das ja prinzipiell no ane von die  angenehmeren variantn is wie ma herfalln kann..... da fallst net von hoch runter und der bodn hat im normalfall ebn a kane großn gefählichn hindernisse (dinge wo ma sie  toll anhaun kann)

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Fahr auf einer flachen Wiese oder einem flachen parkplatz eher langsam (und dann immer schneller) und versuch eine so nge kurve wie möglich zu machen mit finger weg von den bremsen. 
So kriegst ein gutes gefühl wann das vorderrad wegrutscht bzw wie du das gewicht verteilen musst dass es nicht passiert.

----------


## Tobias

auch wenn´s wahrscheinlich keiner hören will, weil´s ned "cool" is:
"Bike Downhill" von Albert Iten und Ulrich Stanciu: www.amazon.de/Bike-Downhill-A.../dp/3768808823

das Buch ist gute 15 Jahre alt und demnach schauen auch die enthaltenen Fotos aus - aber in diesem Thread wird meistens nach solchen "Basics" gefragt, die sich ohnehin in den letzten 20 Jahren ned geändert haben.

verschiedene Kurvenarten (eng, weit, Anlieger, Spitzkehren, etc.) sind da genau erklärt - ebenso wie die Leitsätze "weit genug nach vorne schauen" und "Linie suchen". 

Glaub´mit dem alten Schinken wären 90% der Fragen hier geklärt... 
oder du machst einen Fahrtechnikkurs beim Gö - www.thegap.at - der erklärt dir das alles und noch mehr und zeigts dir auch vor

----------


## mario

anfach am schottzer parkplatz kurven fahrn bisas rutscht und dann imma schnella und schnella!!

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> auch wenn´s wahrscheinlich keiner hören will, weil´s ned "cool" is:
> "Bike Downhill" von Albert Iten und Ulrich Stanciu: www.amazon.de/Bike-Downhill-A.../dp/3768808823
> 
> das Buch ist gute 15 Jahre alt und demnach schauen auch die enthaltenen Fotos aus - aber in diesem Thread wird meistens nach solchen "Basics" gefragt, die sich ohnehin in den letzten 20 Jahren ned geändert haben.


Haha- da Buch hab ich (sicher schon seit 12 Jahren....) :Mr. Orange:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

ein kleines lehrvideo für die heutige, nicht-mehr-bücher-lesende jugend:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YvYN1K5j_U

----------


## pAz

yeah bothwheeldrifting!!!

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

this is called "the Aussie-Style"

----------


## Laubfrosch

lieblingsfilm  :Smile:

----------


## DasMatti

> auch wenn´s wahrscheinlich keiner hören will, weil´s ned "cool" is:
> "Bike Downhill" von Albert Iten und Ulrich Stanciu: www.amazon.de/Bike-Downhill-A.../dp/3768808823
> 
> das Buch ist gute 15 Jahre alt und demnach schauen auch die enthaltenen Fotos aus - aber in diesem Thread wird meistens nach solchen "Basics" gefragt, die sich ohnehin in den letzten 20 Jahren ned geändert haben.
> 
> verschiedene Kurvenarten (eng, weit, Anlieger, Spitzkehren, etc.) sind da genau erklärt - ebenso wie die Leitsätze "weit genug nach vorne schauen" und "Linie suchen". 
> 
> Glaub´mit dem alten Schinken wären 90% der Fragen hier geklärt... 
> oder du machst einen Fahrtechnikkurs beim Gö - www.thegap.at - der erklärt dir das alles und noch mehr und zeigts dir auch vor


Danke für den Tipp, kann zwar schon einigermaßen fahren, aber "man lernt ja nie aus" hab mir den Schinken mal für 3,80 Euro bestellt  :Big Grin: 

ride on
matti

----------


## MC Novalis

danke für eure tipps! habs gestern schon um einiges mehr geschafft, kurven "agressiver" zu fahren. so schnell rutscht der bock ja wirkli ned komplett weg ...  :Stick Out Tongue:  
 :Wink:  

den schinken werd i mal holen ... hihi.

----------


## Laubfrosch

von wem kam die schlechte bewertung ohne grund oder sonstiges? :Rolleyes:

----------


## Cru Jones

Ich würde mir eher Mastering Mountain Bike Skills kaufen als das alte Buch.

----------


## fipu

> ein kleines lehrvideo für die heutige, nicht-mehr-bücher-lesende jugend:
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YvYN1K5j_U


Ahh, das schöne Scuol!!! :Cool:

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> Ahh, das schöne Scuol!!!


NEIN - der schöne KOVARIK :Cool:

----------


## dolcho

scoul...ob das bike vom kovarik nach dem double noch lebt  :Smile: 

die oberste 180 grad kehre am anfang der strecke nach der highspeed geraden...
da hat er sich auch ganz schön verbremst  :Smile:

----------


## Laubfrosch

moment,
behaupten hier nich so viele das pros wie kovarik nicht bremsen würde? :Rolleyes:

----------


## SiK

Der hat nicht gebremst, die Kurve hat Angst bekommen und ist vor ihm geflohen!

----------


## m(a)tb

> Sam Hill isst sein Knoppers schon um 9.


nicht Sam Hill schwitzt beim scheißen,
die Scheiße schwitzt beim Sam Hillen

----------


## Laubfrosch

bin grad auf fundamentals in meiner videosammlung gestoßen.

hätte ich mal früher anschaun solln. aber lieber später als nie....

extremst gutes video find ich. zeigt einem so gut wie alles....

----------


## stephan-

> bin grad auf fundamentals in meiner videosammlung gestoßen.
> 
> hätte ich mal früher anschaun solln. aber lieber später als nie....
> 
> extremst gutes video find ich. zeigt einem so gut wie alles....


Hochladen  :Cool:

----------


## freestylesucker

hab eine Frage bezüglich anliegern...ich war letzes mal beim ixs swiss cup in bellwald! und dort war die strecke recht verfahren...also es bildeten sich viele bremswellen und tiefe spuren im anlieger...wie siht das aus, färt ich einfach vollgas durch die rillen die eingetlich die ideale linie sind und nehmt die bremslöcher und die rillen in kauf oder fährt ihr eine andere line?

----------


## 9chrisking9

> hab eine Frage bezüglich anliegern...ich war letzes mal beim ixs swiss cup in bellwald! und dort war die strecke recht verfahren...also es bildeten sich viele bremswellen und tiefe spuren im anlieger...wie siht das aus, färt ich einfach vollgas durch die rillen die eingetlich die ideale linie sind und nehmt die bremslöcher und die rillen in kauf oder fährt ihr eine andere line?



wennst schnell genug drauf bist im anlieger sind die spuren egal. einfach so verhalten wie als wärst auf einer geraden strecke bzw net in einer wand. hupferl machen in der regel nix solang man net langsamer wird..

des einzige wast beachten könntest is, dasst durch die fliehkraft mehr gewicht hast und der federweg reduziert is d.h es rumpelt mehr. wenns halt a anlieger- kurve is.

am besten jedoch: ausprobieren  :Cool:

----------


## huidiwui

Hi,

hab nun auch die DVD Fundamentals vom Dirt Mag angesehn. Dort wird ja behauptet dass man als Grundlage für das ambitionierte DH Riding folgende Sachen können "muß":

- wheelie (mit und ohne Pedaling)
- cutties (auf ebener Strecke das Hinterrad ohne Bremse zum Driften zu bekommen)

hab die zwei sachen mit der 20 kg Dh maschine probiert... wheelie ok 

aber cutties... keine chance... 
wirklich schwierig... oder sollte man die auch gleich mit richtig viel Speed probieren??? Habs ja nur aus den Antritt auf ebener Fläche raus probiert aber der Drift war immer über Vorder und Hinterräder... nicht nur das Hinterrad wie gewollt....#

Gibts da ein Erfolgsrezept? Oder besser noch, wie wichtig ist das wirkich?

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> Hi,
> 
> hab nun auch die DVD Fundamentals vom Dirt Mag angesehn. Dort wird ja behauptet dass man als Grundlage für das ambitionierte DH Riding folgende Sachen können "muß":
> 
> - wheelie (mit und ohne Pedaling)
> - cutties (auf ebener Strecke das Hinterrad ohne Bremse zum Driften zu bekommen)
> 
> hab die zwei sachen mit der 20 kg Dh maschine probiert... wheelie ok 
> 
> ...


Yeah- make some cutties on the parking lot...... :Cool:  

Ich hab mir damals auch die DVD gekauft und war ein wenig enttäuscht...

Aber es is net so schlecht was gesagt wird.
Ich glaub bei den cutties gehts eher darum sich zu trauen genug gewicht auf vorderrad zu pressen und sich gleichzitg in die kurve hauen, damit du eben nur hinten rutscht. Das hab ich auf flacher wiese oder schotterparkplatz probiert und geht eh nach einiger zeit, braucht halt viel überwindung, bringt aber glaub ich viel zum "richtig in die kurve reinlegen trauen"

----------


## huidiwui

ok cool... 

werde "some more cutties on the parking lot" trainieren....
 :Mr. Red:  

aber diesmal mit helm und Protektoren... ich schwitzer... :Rolleyes:

----------


## mario

du musstn fuß vorsteckn,dann verlagerst as gwicht eh am vorderreifen........

am bestn aufn schotterparkplatz üben  da kann nix passiern!

----------


## DasMatti

cutties san überhalput nicht schwer.
Aber probiers auf einer Sandpiste oder so aus...da gehts leichter. Auf der Wiese etc is das schon echt schwer, und für mich manchmal auch unmöglich.
Aber an sich sind cutties nicht so der act. Einfach schnell sein - und Eier beweisen  :Wink: 

ride on
matti

----------


## Vuntzam

schipiste würde sich auch bald anbieten, nur gehts da halt bergab....

----------


## dolcho

inzwischen echt der sinnloseste thread überhaupt...  :Smile:

----------


## stephan-

Driften kommt eh mit steigender Geschwindigkeit, bin nicht der Meinung, dass man das "können muss um DH zu fahren". Genauso wie einen Wheelie, so ein Quatsch. Ein Wheelie ist im sitzen und per treten, das andere im stehen ist ein Manual und sogar den braucht man meiner Meinung nach nicht. Oder hab ich irgendwas übersehen?

----------


## slayer80

Hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Shizzle durchgelesen, möchte meine Meinung aber trotzdem noch kund tun: 
Stabilität kommt mit Geschwindigkeit, das wird Dein Hauptproblem sein. Auf Matschwurzeln gibt es eine optimale Geschwindigkeit, und das ist die, die in den Kurven gerade so nicht abschmiert und trotzdem schnell genug ist.

Druckstufe: MACH REIN!! Klingt jetzt paradox, aber so behältst Du ein gewisses Verhältnis zum Untergrund. Es bleibt gewährleistet, dass Du Dein Bike aktiv fährst und nicht zum Spielball wirst, weil die Federung nur "rumwabbelt". 

Zugstufe: Mach auch rein! Logisch, was konrolliert ausfedert, schmiert nicht ganz so schnell weg. Deine Räder müssen ja nicht in jedes Loch plumpsen.

Allhgemein zum Dämpfersetup: Wenn Du ohne Druckstufe fährst, musst Du es durch die Zugstufe kompensieren, folglich musst Du sie langsamer einstellen um trodtzem ein einigermassen kontrolliertes Fahrwerk zu bekommen. Ich finde es ideal, von beidem ein bisschen etwas zu haben. Je mehr Druckstufe drin ist, desto wenige Zugstufe wird benötigt. Hat natürlich auch irgendwo seine Grenzen.

Feeling für's Fahrwerkssetup: Das Überfahren nasser Wurzeln fühlt sich mit unterschiedlichem Fahrwerkssetup auch unterschiedlich an, also ändere es nicht alle 5 Minuten. Fahre Dich mit Deinem Setup ein und werde eins mit Deinem Bike und Deiner Federung. Wenn du das Setup änderst, dann nicht zu grundlegend, mach immer nur kleine Änderungen, gewöhne Dich während der nächsten Abfahrten daran und schau dann, ob es taugt.

Linienwahl: Wenn Du die Strecke bei Trockenheit optimal beherrschst, fährst Du automatisch auch bei Nässe kontrolliert. Meistens genügt es, im Nassen einfach etwas die Aggressivität heraus zu nehmen... macht im Speed vielleicht 5 bis max. 10 % aus.

----------


## terrorkitty

> Linienwahl: Wenn Du die Strecke bei Trockenheit optimal beherrschst, fährst Du automatisch auch bei Nässe kontrolliert. Meistens genügt es, im Nassen einfach etwas die Aggressivität heraus zu nehmen... macht im Speed vielleicht 5 bis max. 10 % aus.


komisch, mir hilfts wenn ich bei nässe noch mehr gas gebe, dann fühl ich mich irgendwie sicherer!
klar das es nicht mehr so kontrolliert läuft, aber kleine schlenderer märze ich dann schon intuitiv mit meinem schwerpunkt aus. ( je schneller desto mehr sicherheit, mein gefühl!)
wenn ich bei nässe langsamer fahre flieg ich mit sicherheit her! besonders auf rein steinigen strecken.
oder komme ich mir nur schneller vor, bin aber gleich schnell als sonst?!

----------


## Laubfrosch

bei nässe muss ma einfach viel lockerer fahrn also is irgendwie schwer zu beschreiben, aber das bike halt einfach mal machen lassen und rutschen lassen und so und einfach locker drauf bleiben. net so arg verkrampfen.

----------


## noox

Bei Nässe ist noch mehr als im Trockenen entscheidend, wann man Druck gibt, und wann man das Bike laufen lässt. Weltcup-Fahrer sind bei manchen schwiergen Passagen deshalb so schnell, weil sie über Sachen drüberfliegen, und dort aufsetzen, wo sie wissen, dass sie da Halt haben. Man muss ja nicht gleich abheben, aber man muss halt schauen wo man Richtung machen kann (z.b. weil da ein kleiner Gegenhalt ist) und wo man möglichst grad und leicht drüberlaufen lässt.

----------


## Laubfrosch

so schauts aus.

----------


## dolcho

hört sich ja so an als ob ihre alle bei nässe schnellere zeiten fahren würdet, wie beitrockenheit

----------


## Laubfrosch

oder man hat realitätsverlust....

nässe muss ja net heissen das man langsamer ist...
an vielen stellen kann man mit paar kleinen eingeplanten rutschern einige neue linien möglich machen...

----------


## slayer80

Im Allgemeinen rollt das Bike bei nassem Untergrund schlechter als bei trockenen Verhältnissen. Allein das ist schon ein Grund, warum man bei Nässe etwas langsamer unterwegs ist. 
Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert, das ist absolut klar, aber der Kruvengrip nimmt bei Nässe leider auch ab, und das meinte ich mit daß es die optimale Geschwindigkeit bei Nässe gibt... nicht so derb knüppeln, daß man abfliegt, aber trotzdem schnell fahren um stabil zu bleiben.
Schaut Euch doch mal die Zeiten an zwischen Matschrennen und trockenen Rennen... bei Nässe ist man def. langsamer, wenn auch nicht viel, und das ist genau das: die Agressivität etwas zurückschrauben, damit meine ich, daß man z.B nicht jeden zweiten Kurvenausgang im Wheelie heraustretet. WIchtig ist, dass man locker, flüssig und mit Flow fährt. Und in meinen Augen ist das schnell, aber nicht 100% vollgas.

----------


## dh.fr.fiebre

Also ich hab meine probleme bei kleinen sprüngen
wo man danach auf steinen auskommt..
Ich fahr meistens "fast" gegen nen baum. :Big Grin:  
Könnt ihr mir paar tipps geben dass es mich 
nich so schleudert??
danke

mfg fiebre

----------


## Vuntzam

> Also ich hab meine probleme bei kleinen sprüngen
> wo man danach auf steinen auskommt..
> Ich fahr meistens "fast" gegen nen baum. 
> Könnt ihr mir paar tipps geben dass es mich 
> nich so schleudert??
> danke
> 
> mfg fiebre


wie immer schön locker bleiben und nicht verkrampfen, vielleicht einmal bei der stelle stehenbleiben und absteigen und nach einer schönen linie die nicht so ruppig ist suchen, und immer dorthin schaun wo du auch hinfahren möchtest! und nicht die größten brocken in dem steinfeld fixieren!

----------


## slayer80

> Also ich hab meine probleme bei kleinen sprüngen
> wo man danach auf steinen auskommt..
> Ich fahr meistens "fast" gegen nen baum. 
> Könnt ihr mir paar tipps geben dass es mich 
> nich so schleudert??
> danke
> 
> mfg fiebre


Hm... in Todtnau der Haastunnel ist so n Ding, da hast Du so n paar kleinere Stufen, 2 kann man auf einen Satz überspringen und landet dann in einem recht Wurzelig-glitschigen Ding. Ist nicht ganz ungefährlich. Ich komm am besten damit klar, wenn ich versuche, möglichst flach zu springen. 
Setup macht auch etwas aus, ich fahre mit viel Druckstufendämpfung, somit verlierst Du nicht das Verhältnis zum Untergrund und das ganze lässt sich besser durch feinfühliges Fahrkönnen kontrollieren (anstatt einfach nur wie auf einem Haufen Watte drüberzubügeln... denn dann kannst Du als Fahrer nicht mehr durch geziehltes Be- und Entlasten der Räder Dein Bike steuern).
Zum "feinfühligen Fahrkönnen" (sorry, mir fällt kein besseres Wort ein): Dein Bike gibt Stöße auf Deine Arme und Beine, diese müssen abgefangen werden, und das gleichzeitig möglichst gleichförmig und gefühlvoll. Das trainierts Du am Besten mit Vibratiosntraining: Wir haben im Fitnessstudio so n Ding  (Sportboard 3000), darauf kannsch z.B. Liegestützen machen, das trainiert vor allem die neuroluskuläre irgendwas. Ich hab das Gefühl, daß ich seit dem ich das mache, kontrollierter fahre.
Mußt bedenken, daß jeder kleine Stoß ein Impuls auf Deinem Muskel ist, der von Dir verarbeitet wird, sprich abgefangen. Und diese Impulse sind recht hochfrequent, es schüttelt halt. Diese Verarbeitung geht nicht bewusst, das muß trainiert werden bis es ein Automatismus ist. Deshalb ist es auch wichtig, daß Du Dein Setup nicht täglich grundlegend änderst, weil dann nämlich auch der Impuls anders übertragen wird und Dein Hrin sich an die geänderte Situation erst gewöhnen muß.

----------


## flying circus

ich sag mal das was ich immer sag :Big Grin:  

geschwindigkeit bringt stabilität

d.h. wennst ned alzulansam in die stelle kommst oder da mehr oder weniger reindrops wirds dir wahrscheinlich den lenker verreisen oder den hinterbau versetzten, aber da du schnell über der stelle hinweg bist wirst heil drüber kommen.

und das mim baum danach is ein allgemeines problem, kenn ich^^

----------


## dh.fr.fiebre

hehe.
Ist mir aber schon 2 mal passiert.
erstes mal im wald normal.
zweites mal bei ner steilkurve.  :Mr. Orange:

----------


## stephan-

Such dir eine Linie die du für fahrbar hälst und versuch sie zu treffen.

----------


## muzzLe

ich bin zwar kein dh fahrer ... war noch nie in nem bikepark ... trotzdem möcht ich meine erfahrungen erläutern.

Kla, bei nässe ergibt sich ein total anderes fahrverhalten. dort wo man bei trockenheit locker mal, auch bei hoher geschwindigkeit, um 1m die spur versetzen kann, rutscht man beim schlamm schnell mal, und trifft die erwünschte spur nicht.

--> *verrausschauendes fahren* ist noch viel wichtiger. denn kommt man in eine situation, in der man schnell spur korrigieren müsste, ist es bei regen oft zu spät --> wäre ein sehr unkontrollierter fahrstil (und kann bei highspeed schmerzhaft enden) ... außerdem wird man nicht hecktisch, bleibt locker, und das is schließlich das ziel  :Wink: 

in verbindung damit finde ich wichtig, dass man die *strecke sehr gut kennt* ... z.B. kleine natur anlieger, kanten ...
--> immer diese punkte anvisieren --> zwischen den wendepunkten schön aktiv, locker, und feinfühlig fahren... versuchen die bodenunebenheiten möglichst gut zu schlucken und relativ gerade fahren --> bei den besagten wendepunkte (aufgrund der fliehkraft mehr grip) schön aktiv druck geben und möglichst genau die richtung zum nächsten punkt anvisieren  --> wieder ganz weich fahren --> nächste kurve wieder druck geben ......... usw. 
das gefühl über stärke des drucks hängt natürlich vom objekt ab, hierfür einfach nur noch FAHREN FAHREN FAHREN ... und zwar bei schlamm und schlechtwetter ... denn das echte gefühl bekommst du nur bei echten bedingungen 

Ich würd auch sagen ... lieber langsam mit übersicht beginnen ... kontinuierlich und Tempo erhöhen ... nicht bei jeder abfahrt Tempo erhöhen, sondern immer erst dann, wenn du dich mit z.B. 60% speed 100%ig wohl fühlst ... dann so lang mit hausnummer 70% speed, bis du dich wieder 100%ig wohl fühlst ....... irgendwann wirst du dich an die magische grenze "persönlicher maximalspeed bei nässe" herantasten ...

auch wichtig:
*Setup nicht zu oft ändern* ... du wirst ohne prof. tuning nie das perfekte setup finden ... und wenn du ständig setup wechselst, wirst du das gefühl für den untergrund nur langsam bis garnicht erlernen.
*Nicht zwanghaft mit anderen Fahrern vergleichen* ... wenn du mit freunden fährt und der eine is bei regen dauernd schneller als du ... ärger dich ned und versuch ned aus "coolness" auch seinen speed hinzulegen. Denn der fahrstil, vorallem wie aktiv man fährt, wirkt sich bei nässe viel stärker aus ...
d.h. wenn du eher nicht so aktiv bist, und du versuchst den speed deines freundes hinzulegen, weil dir peinlich ist, dass du langsamer bist... wird dir vllt noch peinlicher sein, wenn er mit seinem speed nen felsen schluckt und auch bei nässe ne line trifft, und du aber am felsen wegrutscht und nen hübschen abflug hinlegst. 
*
da der post eh so "kurz" is noch ein beispiel*:
Freund von mir hat am trail schlamm-traktorspuren planniert, weil er mit seinem demo 8 ned drüber kommen würde, der hatte arg schiss ... ich hab ihm gezeigt, dass es sogar mit nem pitch geht ... lenker festhalten und aktiv schlucken ....... ich konnte mir ned vorstellen, dass er da wirklich probleme haben kann .................. für den abflug vom demo hätt er 10 punkte bekommen :/ ... er hat ned darauf gehört, dass ers mal langsamer versuchen soll ... 5m davor hat er anscheinend festgestellt, dass langsamer doch besser wär ... er hat verkrampft ... wusch und weg ............... 
was lernt man daraus ... disizplin^^ ... es is egal was andere am trail denken ... mach dein ding ... wenn du dir sorgen darum machst, was die anderen denken, wirst du ned grad lockerer ..........

.. schule is aus ... StuFAk post wird hiermit gesendet  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
tut mir leid, dass er so lang ist, man sollte die unterrichtsstunden verkürzen^^

lg stefan

(kla der großteil ist total logisch, aber ich hoff es is ned total falsch und kann wem weiterhelfen  :Confused: )

----------


## noco

Respekt! Das verdient ne dicke 1* :Smile: 
Hast - soweit ich es überhaupt beurteilen kann  :Smile:  - alles wesentliche gut beschrieben. Jedenfalls stimme ich Punkt für Punkt mit allem überein was du da sagst, leider hab ich´s aufm Trail auch nicht immer alles so parat und ich muss mir zwischendurch so manches immer wieder mal auf den Schirm holen.
Grade wenn einer z.B. hinter mir Druck macht verlier ich irgendwann die Nerven und verkack dann alles..... :Big Grin: 
Immer diese 18jährigen - tststs.... :Wink: 

Grüsse,
Bernd

----------


## muzzLe

> Respekt! Das verdient ne dicke 1*
> Hast - soweit ich es überhaupt beurteilen kann  - alles wesentliche gut beschrieben. Jedenfalls stimme ich Punkt für Punkt mit allem überein was du da sagst, leider hab ich´s aufm Trail auch nicht immer alles so parat und ich muss mir zwischendurch so manches immer wieder mal auf den Schirm holen.
> Grade wenn einer z.B. hinter mir Druck macht verlier ich irgendwann die Nerven und verkack dann alles.....
> Immer diese 18jährigen - tststs....
> 
> Grüsse,
> Bernd


danke  :Smile: 

ja allgemein ist doch eig eh alles logisch^^ ... geht ja nur darum, dass man die ganzen abläufe verinnerlicht, und in folge instinktiv richtig reagieren kann ...

weil wenn man sich über fahrtechnik keine gedanken machen muss, fühlt man sich bei highspeed gleich viel wohler, is lockerer und wird in folge immer schneller ... is mir bei mir mal aufgefallen

anfangs auf meinem hometrail, musste ich mich voll auf die wurzeln und co konzentrieren .... jetzt .... ich denk garnimma nach ... ich pedal einfach ... 

und das ist der punkt wo biken einfach zur geilheit wird ... wenn man den "flow" spürt ... und man an stellen zwischendurch mal die schöne herbströte bewundert^^ ....... an denen man früher schiss hatte zu sterben  :Big Grin: 

lg stefan

----------


## stephan-

Was ich bei mir schon einige Male beobachtet habe ist folgendes: Wenn ich vorallem bei Nässe irgendwie verkrampft fahre und auch nicht wirklich schnell bin dann fall ich irgendwann hin. Nachdem ich dann hingefallen bin ist es komplett anders, dann bin ich auf einmal total locker und kann richtig einen stehen lassen (für meine Verhältnisse natürlich nur), wenn ich die Strecke denn kenne. Soll natürlich nicht zum nachmachen motivieren.  :Big Grin:

----------


## smoe

das mit dem nachfahren würd ich mal nicht so stehen lassen.. ich würde sagen genau so wird mann schnell! am anfang ist man total überfordert aber dadurch dass man gezogen wird, haltet man das tempo. und schwupps, nach kurzer zeit kann man das tempo ganz ohne stress selbst halten ohne dass einem jemand vorfahrt.. genau so wird man in meinen Augen schnell und lernt radlfahren! (gewisse grundtechnik muss ma schon haben, klar)

 :Smile:

----------


## muzzLe

kla stimmt, man sieht wie die line ist, was der "erfahrerene fahrer macht" usw. ... übertreiben darf mans halt ned^^ ... und am besten lieber zuerst bei trockenheit, dann bei nässe^^

wenn du nach nem sturz plötzlich lockerer bist ... hmm ... vllt willst du ned gatschig werden, und wenn du dann sau gatschig bist ... is eh schon wurscht und du wirst lockerer ...

so wie wenn du durch nen fluss gehst, deine hose hochziehst ... und verkrampft versuchst, dass du ned nass wirst ... dann fällst du hin, bist waschlnass ... scheißt drauf und wattest einfach durch^^

----------


## stephan-

> das mit dem nachfahren würd ich mal nicht so stehen lassen.. ich würde sagen genau so wird mann schnell! am anfang ist man total überfordert aber dadurch dass man gezogen wird, haltet man das tempo. und schwupps, nach kurzer zeit kann man das tempo ganz ohne stress selbst halten ohne dass einem jemand vorfahrt.. genau so wird man in meinen Augen schnell und lernt radlfahren! (gewisse grundtechnik muss ma schon haben, klar)


Ich muss sagen, dass ich damit nicht gut klarkomme. Wenn jemand vor mir fährt dann ist da immer derjenige im Weg so dass ich nicht genug von der Strecke sehe und nicht früh genug reagieren kann. Außerdem wirft es mich immer aus dem Konzept wenn der der vorfährt eine gänzlich andere Linie wählt als ich.

Wegen dem Matsch: Nein, ist nicht der Fall. Matschig werde ich eh durch die Reifen, außerdem hab ich nichts dagegen mich einzusauen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Marzoccher

> Außerdem wirft es mich immer aus dem Konzept wenn der der vorfährt eine gänzlich andere Linie wählt als ich.


ähm is das nicht gerade der sinn dieser übung, auch einmal andere evtl. schnellere linien abzuschaun??? ich mein vorsetzung ist schon, dass nicht irgendein bikeparkbesucher vor dir herumgurkt... aba wenn einer schneller oda zumindest gleich schnell ist wie ich, dann hilft mir das schon viel... man sieht seine linie und probiert die auch einmal aus... finde das auch eine gute übung...
hab im übrigen in willingen die weiten gaps beim ersten mal nur mit hilfe dieser technik unbeschadet überstanden...

----------


## stephan-

Natürlich geht es darum, ich sag gar nichts anderes. Aber es bringt mich nunmal aus dem Konzept wenn ich auf einmal bei hoher Geschwindigkeit eine andere Linie fahre(n soll). Andere Linie, andere Technik, andere Hindernisse, sowas eben. Gerade wenn man jemandem schnell nachfährt dann hat man noch weniger Zeit (hohes Tempo, Vordermann) sich auf das was kommt einzustellen, so empfinde ich es zumindest.
Allerdings werde ich mich auch mal über den ein oder anderen Double schleppen lassen, wenn ich mich denn endlich mal traue.  :Big Grin: 

PS: Du bist in Willingen beim ersten mal die ganzen Gaps gesprungen? Auch den weiten Wiesendouble und den Double über den 4Cross??! Okay, ich sehe gerade in deiner Galerie das du scheinbar kein Problem mit großen Doubles hast.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Marzoccher

Ja im prinzip geb ich dir ja auch recht... und vorallem am anfang is das alles ein bisschen ungewohnt und komisch... hab nur gemeint, dass es eigtl. teilweise sehr hilfreich ist... aber klar dass es einen am anfang eher drausbringt... glaube auch, dass man in den fahrer vor sich einiges an vertrauen haben muss...  :Big Grin: 
P.S.: NEIIIIIIIIIn!!! das auf dem bild bin um himmelswillen nicht ich!!!  :Big Grin:  schön wärs... das war beim adidas slopestyle 2006 (is glaub ich cam zink oda so)... nein, natürlich bin ich am anfang nicht gleich alle gesprungen... nur dann wo ich sie (also nicht alle... di beim 4x nicht mehr... da hab ich nicht gsehn wo man genau fahren mus) gefahren bin hab ich mich einem besseren hintendrangehängt um auch sicher die richtige geschwindigkeit zu haben... weil willingen is so, einmal zukurz springen und .... ähm k.o.)
also irsinnig weite gaps springe ich nit... keine sorge ;P

----------


## muzzLe

hab ja nicht gemeint, dass es falsch ist anderen fahrern nachzufahren ... nein ganz im gegenteil ... wie soll man sonst lernen  :Confused:  man kann sich linien, die man selbst ned sieht, ja ned ausm A**** ziehn  :Stick Out Tongue:  irgendwer muss es ja vorzeigen^^ ...

hab nur gemeint, dass es bei nässe nicht von vorteil ist, zu versuchen, jemandem, der viel schneller fährt, nachzurasen ... wenns rutschig ist, is halt ziemlich gfährlich das ganze ... man soll nur seine eigenen grenzen kennen, und ned übertreiben ... solang man sich wohl fühlt, SOLL man eh nachfahrn^^

möcht hier nur ned schreiben "heng dich an sein hinterrad, fahr seine line, seinen speed, mach was er macht, schau dir alles ab, und lass dich ned abschütteln" ... weil dann könnens ihn früher oder später mim brecheisen aus ner fichte hebeln :Eek: ...

das leiwandste was einem passiern kann is, dass ein wirklich guter, talentierter und erfahrener typ einem anbietet vorzufahren ... so kann man sich dauernd über diverse sachen absprechen ... und das wo wie was wann ... wird direkt ersichtlicher

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> hab ja nicht gemeint, dass es falsch ist anderen fahrern nachzufahren ... nein ganz im gegenteil ... wie soll man sonst lernen  man kann sich linien, die man selbst ned sieht, ja ned ausm A**** ziehn  irgendwer muss es ja vorzeigen^^ ...
> 
> hab nur gemeint, dass es bei nässe nicht von vorteil ist, zu versuchen, jemandem, der viel schneller fährt, nachzurasen ... wenns rutschig ist, is halt ziemlich gfährlich das ganze ... man soll nur seine eigenen grenzen kennen, und ned übertreiben ... solang man sich wohl fühlt, SOLL man eh nachfahrn^^
> 
> möcht hier nur ned schreiben "heng dich an sein hinterrad, fahr seine line, seinen speed, mach was er macht, schau dir alles ab, und lass dich ned abschütteln" ... weil dann könnens ihn früher oder später mim brecheisen aus ner fichte hebeln...
> 
> das leiwandste was einem passiern kann is, dass ein wirklich guter, talentierter und erfahrener typ einem anbietet vorzufahren ... so kann man sich dauernd über diverse sachen absprechen ... und das wo wie was wann ... wird direkt ersichtlicher



Junger freund- ich glaub du schreibst in jedem post immer nur dass was du glaubst was die anderen von dir hören wollen.....

Man kann auch Linien finden indem man überlegt und selbst nachschaut (dazu sollte man halt wissen was man draufhat oder nicht) - nicht nur durch abschauen.

Das mit dem vorfahren erfahrener leute ist relativ: bringt relativ wenig wenn dich der andere nach 100m abgehängt hat... und ausserdem linien fährt die mit dem eigenen speed nicht möglich sind.

----------


## muzzLe

> Junger freund- ich glaub du schreibst in jedem post immer nur dass was du glaubst was die anderen von dir hören wollen.....
> 
> Man kann auch Linien finden indem man überlegt und selbst nachschaut (dazu sollte man halt wissen was man draufhat oder nicht) - nicht nur durch abschauen.
> 
> Das mit dem vorfahren erfahrener leute ist relativ: bringt relativ wenig wenn dich der andere nach 100m abgehängt hat... und ausserdem linien fährt die mit dem eigenen speed nicht möglich sind.


älterer freund - das stimmt wohl, nur haben sicher sehr viele anfänger probleme damit, eine richtige line zu finden bzw. eine für den speed passende ... ist mir bei mir schon aufgefallen, dass ich mir ne stelle anschaun, eine line such, und dann nachher drauf kommen, dass ich zu schnell/langsam bin um sie zu fahren (da fehlt mir einfach noch die erfahrung).

wieso ich "das sage, was ich denke, dass es andere hören wollen" hängt wohl damit zusammen, dass jeder eine meinung und eigene vorlieben hat ... zu denen möchte ich meine meinung erläutern, allerdings nicht nur "blödsinn blödsinn, nein ich hab recht" (weil das mMn dekonstruktiv ist) ... sondern auf vor- und nachteile davon eingehn so wie ich sie sehe, dabei möcht ich niemanden in den a kriechen oderso, sondern nur helfen.

zum thema fahrtechnik, nachfahren und co ... das is sowieso ein thema des ewigen hin und hers, denn jeder fühlt sich bei anderen lernmethoden wohl, und bei jedem können/fahrstil muss anders gelernt werden ...... daher treten auch unterschiedliche meinungen auf ... ein einfach herumhacken auf negativen punkten is ned meine art sry ... ich möcht auch durchaus auf die positiven aspekte anderer meinungen eingehen ..... und ich hoff, dass das ned verboten ist

edit: wenns öfters mal deppat rüberkommt, soll die welt ned untergehn, bin sicher ned der einzige, der sich nicht bei jedem wort überlegt, wies von den unterschiedlichen personen verstanden wird.

----------


## slayer80

Mein junger und mein alter Freund, Eure Meinungen in Ehren, trotzdem gebe ich meinen Senf auch noch zum Besten.

Zum Thema hinterher fahren: Wenn's abgesprochen ist, daß der hintere gezogen wird (z.B. über einen  Sprung), gerne! Wenn ihr einen richtig bekannten Fahrer seht, und versucht dem nachzuhacken, bitte eher nicht. Einige stehen da gar nicht drauf, wenn sich dauernd einer an einem messen will. Auch Leute, die WC fahren, haben mal das Recht, chillig zu fahren und sich die Strecke anzuschauen, bzw. mal vorsichtig eine neue Line auszuchecken. Nix ist dann nerviger als ein Kindergarten, der einem erst am Arsch kleben muß und dann unten rumprollt "ich hab den so und so versägt!!!"
Daß das gefährlich ist, einfach einen nachzumachen, ist sowieso klar.

Was mich ab und an weiter gebracht hat: Mit Fahrern gleichem Niveaus hacken gehen, mal der eine vorne, mal der andere... ABER VORSICHT: BATTELS MIT EUREN KUMPELS ENDEN GERN IM KRANKENHAUS!! (hab ich selbst auch schon geschafft) Ihr müsst niemandem etwas beweisen, und schneller wird man nicht durch gezwungenes Hacken - man wird es durch Routine und durch geziehtes Ändern der Details (Line, Bremspunkte, aber auch Körperhaltung, Fahrwerkssetup und Reifendruck). 

Zurück zum Thema Matschfahrtechnik: Wie manche von Euch wissen, bin i a Biefge. Bei den Biefges hat man extrem kurze Strecken mit 500 Startern. Und jetzt überlegt Euch Folgendes: Samstag auf SOnntag Nachts regnet es.... Euer Training ist am Sonntag Morgen, da geht die Strecke noch. Wenn Ihr jetzt Lizenzklasse fahrt, seid Ihr mit Eurem Rennlauf kurz vor Abend dran - nachdem 500 Fahrer die Ideallinie maltraitiert haben. In diesem Fall kann es äußerst zewckmäßig sein, wenn man eine Line fährt, die nicht jeder Depp schon verhackt hat - die ist vielleicht im Trockenen 2 Sekunen langsamer, wenn auf der aber vielleicht erst 10 Leute gefahren sind, und die dadurch noch Grip hat, seid Ihr im Endeffekt dann vielleicht 10 Sekunden schneller.

Aus diesem Grund behalte ich immer schon im Training im Hinterkopf eine zweite Idelallinie, die man möglichst nicht sofort sieht - dann fahren da nicht so viele.
Gerne nehme ich auch Wurzelfelder, auch bei Rennen im Matsch - der Durchschnittsbiefge hat da Schiss davor und meidet die. Nasse wurzeln sind kein Problem - nasse Wurzeln, wo schon mehr 200 Leute drüber sind, schon. 

Und bedenkt: Die schnellste Line ist nicht immer die, wo die meisten Leute fahren!

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> Wie manche von Euch wissen, bin i a Biefge.


Piefke   :Big Grin:

----------


## muzzLe

> Piefke

 weiß nedmal wie man seinen eigenen namen schreibt  :Mrgreen:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## stephan-

Wie fahr ich denn am besten über nasse Wurzeln? Besonders wenn die Wurzeln auch noch schräg zum Hang sind? Ich habe es bisher so gemacht, dass ich mein Gewicht nach hinten verlagert habe um vorne nicht so viel Druck zu haben, damit mir das VR nicht wegschmiert.. passt das?

----------


## muzzLe

ich bleib da immer zentral am bike, geb möglichst zwischen den wurzeln druck, die wurzeln schluck ich so aktiv wie möglich... aber wenn du so wie dus machst keine probleme mit speedverlieren, oder wegrutschen hast, machst es wahrscheinlich eh richtig  :Wink:

----------


## Marzoccher

finger weg von den bremsen und wenn der hang nicht zu sehr hängt, evtl. schaun, ob sich eine möglichkeit finden lässt bei der ersten wurzel abzuziehen und erst dahinter wieda zu landen...

----------


## flat pedal thunder

> Wie fahr ich denn am besten über nasse Wurzeln? Besonders wenn die Wurzeln auch noch schräg zum Hang sind? Ich habe es bisher so gemacht, dass ich mein Gewicht nach hinten verlagert habe um vorne nicht so viel Druck zu haben, damit mir das VR nicht wegschmiert.. passt das?


Ich würde versuchen mit möglichst mit viel Schwung und ohne zu bremsen über die Wurzeln zu fahren. Wichtig ist auch, immer die Ellenbogen breitmachen damit man nicht so leicht einknickt und dadurch nicht so leicht mit dem Vorderreifen wegschmiert.

----------


## flying circus

ich sag immer man muss so schnell über die wurzel fahren das die garnicht merkt das man da war...^^
d.h. mit möglichst viel schwung, nicht bremsen und nicht lenken.

es ist eigendlich kein problem wenn du rutschen anfängst solange du eine stelle nach der oder den wurzeln hast wo du dich wieder fangen lassen kannst...

----------


## muzzLe

jo, nie vorne bremsen ... denn haftreibung is größer als gleitreibung ... rutscht du einmal, schmiert dir das vorderrad weg... und wenn der trail seitlich bissl abhängt, fliegst du ziemlich sicher hin, weil das vorderrad seitlich wegrutscht.

entweder entschlossen drüberbrettern, dabei weich und aktiv bleiben ... oder gleich an der ersten wurzel abdrücken und drüberspringen ... eig geschmacksache, manche fahrer meiden sprünge..

----------


## muzzLe

> jo, nie vorne bremsen ... denn haftreibung is größer als gleitreibung ... rutscht du einmal, schmiert dir das vorderrad weg... und wenn der trail seitlich bissl abhängt, fliegst du ziemlich sicher hin, weil das vorderrad seitlich wegrutscht.
> 
> entweder entschlossen drüberbrettern, dabei weich und aktiv bleiben ... oder gleich an der ersten wurzel abdrücken und drüberspringen ... eig geschmacksache, manche fahrer meiden sprünge..


ano. neg bewertung für ... "bockmist" ... das zeigst du mir mal, dass du auf nem rutschigen (nassem) seitlich abhängendem wurzelfeld vorne die bremse ziehst ... kannst ja gern schreiben, wenns bei dir anders is, ich meide es, weil mir das vorderrad mal weggegangen is ... wenns bei dir anders is, heißts noch lang ned, dass das bockmist is

----------


## stephan-

Vor Wurzeln abspringen und dahinter landen geht nicht, sonst müsste ich die ganze Strecke über in der Luft sein  :Big Grin:

----------


## muzzLe

das is kla xD ... is geh mal davon aus, dass er so wurzelfelder meint  :Big Grin:  ... einzelne wurzeln werden ja hoffentlich kein problem darstelln^^

----------


## freestylesucker

Hallo

Hätte da wieder mal eine Frage. Habe letzes mal mit dem Kollegen diskutiert. jetzt nimmt es mich wunder über eure meinung.

Mit wieviel Luft fährt ihr DH? Also vorne und hinten? Ich bin immer unschlüssig wieviel ich pumpen soll! Darum würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr mal paar tipps geben könnt?

Gruss

----------


## pAz

zw. 1.8 und 2.0 vorne und 2.0 bis 2.2 hinten bei 74kg nackt.
vl. in zukunft etwas mmehr (0,2 oder so)

----------


## Mexx

Ich fahr auch immer so um die 2 bar +-0,2, je nach Untergrund. 
Greetz

----------


## Erwin

> bei 74kg


wo duast denn du bitte 74 kg hin :Confused: 

@freestylesucker: irgentwas um die 2 bar herum wird wahrscheinlich eh fast jeder fahren..... 0,2 bar auf oder ab.

ich fahr:  2 VR / 2,2 HR

----------


## pAz

des sog i ned  :Wink: 
na normal so zw. 73 und 74

----------


## Laubfrosch

> wo duast denn du bitte 74 kg hin
> 
> @freestylesucker: irgentwas um die 2 bar herum wird wahrscheinlich eh fast jeder fahren..... 0,2 bar auf oder ab.
> 
> ich fahr:  2 VR / 2,2 HR


ahjo manchmal mehr manchmal weniger je nach strecke und reifen.

----------


## stephan-

Ich werde nächste Saison wohl 1,5 vorne und 1,8 hinten fahren. Der Gripunterschied zu 2bar ist meiner Meinung nach ziemlich groß. Nackt etwa 78kg  :Big Grin:

----------


## pAz

fährst aber doch eher freeride mit steilen/langsameren abfahrten oder?
semmering mit 1,5 bar kommst wohl mit 83kg(mit ausrüstung) ned weit  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Ich bin - zugegebener maßen bei nur 65-68kg - lange Zeit mit ca. 1 Bar gefahren. Jetzt fahre ich eher Richtung 2, weil man einfach schneller ist. Wobei's weniger der Gripp war, als viel mehr, dass der Reifen diese ganz kleinen Unebenheiten schon mal wegnimmt. Ist viel schonender für die Hände.

----------


## stephan-

> fährst aber doch eher freeride mit steilen/langsameren abfahrten oder?
> semmering mit 1,5 bar kommst wohl mit 83kg(mit ausrüstung) ned weit


Nein, besonders steile (Alpen?) Strecken fahre ich nicht, gibts hier in der Umgebung nicht. Ich fahre schon DH, aber alle anderen die ich so kenne sind auch mit 1,5-1,8 unterwegs. Außer in Willingen, da man dort ruhig weniger Rollwiderstand gebrauchen kann und die Steine dann nicht direkt die Felge umbringen.
Wenn die Strecke voll ist mit Steinen dann wird der Luftdruck natürlich erhöht, logisch.

----------


## dolcho

war interessant zu sehen, dass es auch leute gibt die über 2,5 bar fahren und trotzdem richtig schnell sind

----------


## muzzLe

setup:   :Big Grin: 

- 66-67kg (nackt)
- sehr schmale felge (DT-Swiss 455D), ca. 21mm außenbreite
- minion dh 2-ply 2,35"
- bei touren --> vorne 2bar, hinten 2,5bar 
- trailjagen --> vorne 1,6 bar, hinten 2 bar

grip unterschied is wirklich sehr groß, hätt ich mir davor nicht so arg vorgestellt. allerdings steigt der rollwiederstand bei geringem druck auch sehr stark.

dellen in der felge oder nen platten hatte ich noch nie.

----------


## dh-noob

> war interessant zu sehen, dass es auch leute gibt die über 2,5 bar fahren und trotzdem richtig schnell sind


Hättest die 2,5 Bar mal in Finale drin gehabt... dann hätt ich dein Bock net so ne Weile schieben müssen  :Wink: 

Fahre vorne auch ~1,9 und hinten ~2,1. Wird nicht immer gecheckt, aber mit der Hand schon getestet. Achja bei 66 Kg ohne nix  :Big Grin:

----------


## dolcho

tsss....da hättest mit dem ih von dem Ösi fahren müssen.
der ist nämlich so verdammt viel luft im reifen gefahren

----------


## Poison :)

ein bissl verüückter ösi mit hellem haar?

wann wart ihr in finale?

lg

----------


## dh-noob

er meint den scharfetter benni.
aber ich glaub der andere (andi) hatte noch mehr drin  :Big Grin:

----------


## klamsi

> er meint den scharfetter benni.
> aber ich glaub der andere (andi) hatte noch mehr drin


Ha, die Welt is a Dorf  :Smile:

----------


## pAz

haha da beni welt bekannt :Yay:

----------


## dh-noob

> haha da beni welt bekannt


mr. ich fahr nur bei rennen mit protektoren  :Wink:

----------


## Laubfrosch

der benni is welt weit bekannt. hotta sei handy wieder?

----------


## lumba

Ich habe mir diverse WC-Videos angesehen und bemerkt, dass die Profis so gut wie in jeder Situation die mittlere Pedalstellung haben, selbst in scharfen Kurven! Mir wurde gesagt, ich soll in Kurven das äußere Pedal nach unten und das innere relativ weit oben haben, und zwar so, dass ich Druck in die Kurve erzeuge. Meine Frage: Wie erzeugen die Profis diesen Druck, wenn sie stetig in der Mittelstellung fahren?

----------


## Laubfrosch

naja du kannst das ganz ja verfeinern. 

penetrant vertikale stellung machen is au net der burner, ich fahr in kurven je nach dem die ausgangsposition ist mit n inneren fuß nach vorn oder nach hinten quasi diagonal stehend. beim einen kann ma das hinterrad besser rumdrücken beim andern schneller raustretten....

----------


## lumba

Mich würde noch interessieren: Könnt ihr die ganzen Standard-Tricks wie Wheelie, Manual und Co? Und wie viel Zeit investiert ihr in derartige Übungen?

----------


## pAz

> Könnt ihr die ganzen Standard-Tricks wie Wheelie, Manual und Co?


wheelie: früher quasi endlos, heutzutage mach ich sowas nimmer,schon länger ned probiert (fürs dh fahren aber komplett umsonst)

manual: auch ned sehr guad,mit bremsen herumhampeln immer unterschiedlich lange
(für dh notwendigen zb. um durch wellen zu surfen etc. schon...)

bunny hop: mitn dh radl 20-40 cm hoch also kleine bäume etc.gehn schon...




> Und wie viel Zeit investiert ihr in derartige Übungen?


0  :Wink: 
einfach fahren gehen,was du auf der strecke benötigst kommt mit der zeit..

lg

----------


## Laubfrosch

geht ma gnauso.

früher ging das mit manual und so echt besser, aber ich üb wieder mehr....
weil sowas bringts echt beim dh fahrn.

sowas übt sich halt etz mim hardtail echt besser. :Smile:

----------


## sorris

> sowas übt sich halt etz mim hardtail echt besser.


oder brakeless (bmx oder mtb) im winter fahren. da kann man so kleine sachen üben (tiefgarage oder sonstwo). hilft auch, zumindest mir, weil man dann keine bremse hat und sich an die balance gewöhnt.

----------


## Laubfrosch

ja aber es tut weh...

edit: zum üben keine 5.10 schuhe anziehn. hab da mal schlechte erfahrungen im skatepark beim aufn hinterrad hüpfen gmacht..

----------


## pAz

> ja aber es tut weh...


nach hinten abspringen wird ja wohl noch klappen?

----------


## grisch

> mr. ich fahr nur bei rennen mit protektoren



mr. ich geh die planai von oben bis unten mit flipflops ab!  :Big Grin: 
crazy dude! freu mich schon wieder auf paar ausfahrten mit ihm  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## pAz

> mr. ich geh die planai von oben bis unten mit flipflops ab!


gehen?
es gab ein foto wo er den step-up mit flip-flops springt weil er im speichersee baden war und schuhe für nicht notwendig hielt  :Wink:

----------


## Laubfrosch

hoffe man sieht sich in windisch?!
hab dort den mr. ich versteck die autoschlüssel und sperr mich jeden tag mind 1 mal aus getroffen....

----------


## dh-noob

ich hoffe er liest nicht mir, also psssttt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laubfrosch

mir ham ihn doch alle lieb :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Laubfrosch

> nach hinten abspringen wird ja wohl noch klappen?


nicht in allen situationen mit oben genannten schuhen...

----------


## sorris

> nicht in allen situationen mit oben genannten schuhen...


wirst wohl nicht beim manual üben im winter mit 5.10 schuhen rumcruisen oder?  :Big Grin:

----------


## freestylesucker

Hallo

Ich hätte da eine Frage bezüglich der Kruventechnik/Anliegertechnik!

freecaster.tv/mtb/1007537/ber...lberge-philipp

Hier im Video sieht ma ab ca. 1min bis 1:15. wie er beim Anlieger so wie "rausspickt" Aber wie macht man das? Ich habe es versucht aber ohne erfolg! Wie macht ihr das? Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr es mir erklären könnt.

----------


## dh-noob

> gehen?
es gab ein foto wo er den step-up mit flip-flops springt weil er im speichersee baden war und schuhe für nicht notwendig hielt

 neues vom kandidaten  :Big Grin:

----------


## klamsi

Oje, dabei hätt die Saison so gut angefangen  :Big Grin: 

Darf ma fragen woher du des Bild hast?

----------


## dh-noob

> Oje, dabei hätt die Saison so gut angefangen 
> 
> Darf ma fragen woher du des Bild hast?


facebook sei dank. seit 10minuten sind die ganzes fotos drin und schon hier...  :Wink:

----------


## pAz

hat ers gschafft??!!

----------


## muzzLe

> Hallo
> 
> Ich hätte da eine Frage bezüglich der Kruventechnik/Anliegertechnik!
> 
> freecaster.tv/mtb/1007537/ber...lberge-philipp
> 
> Hier im Video sieht ma ab ca. 1min bis 1:15. wie er beim Anlieger so wie "rausspickt" Aber wie macht man das? Ich habe es versucht aber ohne erfolg! Wie macht ihr das? Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr es mir erklären könnt.


wie meinst du rausspicken? 

lg, stefan

----------


## dh-noob

> hat ers gschafft??!!


es brauchte mehrere versuche, weil es gibt ein paar wasserlandungen.
hier eins vom gestandenen versuch

----------


## Poison :)

schaut nach am heftigen einschlag aus  :EEK!:

----------


## muzzLe

> schaut nach am heftigen einschlag aus


große schmerzen für das HR ... glaub, dass das ziemlich heftig bei der kante einhackt  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## Laubfrosch

:EEK!:  naja son sunday bügelt doch alles weg  :Big Grin:

----------


## Old_Freak

> Hallo
> 
> Ich hätte da eine Frage bezüglich der Kruventechnik/Anliegertechnik!
> 
> freecaster.tv/mtb/1007537/ber...lberge-philipp
> 
> Hier im Video sieht ma ab ca. 1min bis 1:15. wie er beim Anlieger so wie "rausspickt" Aber wie macht man das? Ich habe es versucht aber ohne erfolg! Wie macht ihr das? Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr es mir erklären könnt.


Hi,

du musst versuchen nicht einfach durch den Anlieger durch zu fahren, sondern dabei aktiv druck aufzubauen, also richtig reinpressen. Wenn du das richtig machst "ziehts" dich richtig durch den Anlieger und dich schießts hinten wieder raus.

Hoffe das hat was gebracht  :Smile:

----------


## stephan-

> es brauchte mehrere versuche, weil es gibt ein paar wasserlandungen.
> hier eins vom gestandenen versuch


Eieiei, bei der Geschwindigkeit die er braucht gab das einen heftigen Einschlag, ich glaube so stark hat er in seinem Leben noch nie verzögert/gebremst.  :Big Grin: 

Poste mal bitte jemand das Foto mit den Flipflops, das möcht ich gern sehen  :Big Grin:

----------


## dolcho

ist ja wahnsinnig schlimm bei na weichen uferböschung

----------


## freestylesucker

> Hi,
> 
> du musst versuchen nicht einfach durch den Anlieger durch zu fahren, sondern dabei aktiv druck aufzubauen, also richtig reinpressen. Wenn du das richtig machst "ziehts" dich richtig durch den Anlieger und dich schießts hinten wieder raus.
> 
> Hoffe das hat was gebracht



Danke für die Antwort. Werde ich probieren.

Ich habe noch gelesen das man in Kurven auch druck auf den Lenker geben soll....z.B. wenn ich eine Links kurve fahren will das ich mit der Linken hand druck auf den Lenker gebe?!? Stimmt das? oder wie muss man druck auf den Lenker geben?

----------


## Laubfrosch

ja das stimmt.

----------


## herbert

> Danke für die Antwort. Werde ich probieren.
> 
> Ich habe noch gelesen das man in Kurven auch druck auf den Lenker geben soll....z.B. wenn ich eine Links kurve fahren will das ich mit der Linken hand druck auf den Lenker gebe?!? Stimmt das? oder wie muss man druck auf den Lenker geben?


Für was ist das gut das in die Kurve drücken?

----------


## Laubfrosch

dadurch liegste mehr in der kurve drin und drückst dich sozusagen durch die kurve und beschleunigst dadurch ganz ordentlich

----------


## freestylesucker

Danke für eure antworten! klappt jetzt immer besser und besser mit den kurven... :Smile: 

aber mal eine andere Frage:

Wie habt ihr eure zugstufe eingestellt? eher langsam oder eher ganz schnell?? bin bisschen unschlüssig? bzw. weiss nicht wie man es normalerweise einstellt für dh??

----------


## klamsi

> Wie habt ihr eure zugstufe eingestellt? eher langsam oder eher ganz schnell?? bin bisschen unschlüssig? bzw. weiss nicht wie man es normalerweise einstellt für dh??


vl. hilft der Link weiter.

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich fahr den vivid im zumbi ganz offen. ebenso wie die gabel, wobei die ja von mp abgestimmt wurde.

----------


## klana_radikala

je schneller du bist desto schneller stellst das ganze ein  :Big Grin: 

auf deutsch:

so schnell wie möglich, so langsam wie nötig

wenn das teil beim fahrn wien katapult kommt und dich abwirft is zu schnell, wenn der hinterbau bock hart wird zu weich

----------


## stephan-

> je schneller du bist desto schneller stellst das ganze ein


Ach, die Profis sind so schnell, weil ihre Fahrwerke sie immer rauskatapultieren?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## 9chrisking9

> je schneller du bist desto schneller stellst das ganze ein


???? wtf?  :Mr. Orange: 
voll net! da strekcne anpassen und wiest fahrst aber net wie schnell du bist!!! n rebound stellst wennst di srtecken net kennst amal auf die mitten und dann gehst abstimmen-merkst eh beimfahren ob zu langsam doer schneller.....aber i würd des net verallgemeinern mitm je schneller desto schneller federelement....

wennst z.b viele speed teile hast in da strecken mit vielen langen jumps is fürn arsc* wenns schnell federt....

----------


## dolcho

fahrwerkseinstellungen sind immer subjektiver natur, deshalb ist das gequatsche hier sinnlos.

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich hatte etz mei zugstufe immer ganz offen.
dacht mir in bad wildbad dreh ich mal die zugstufe weng rein (auf schildkröte) um net aus den wurzel stein steil stufen in der dh2 gekickt zu werden. haha. mit geschlossener zugstufe federt mei vivid noch schneller aus als mit offener.

ich fahr etz wieder hase und freu mich das ich mei jersey weng zerstört hab weil die "langsame" zugstufe mich im extrem falschen moment rausgekickt hat.

blubb.
 ansonsten fand ich die auf schnell gestellte zugstufe seehr angenehm. beim springen muss ma halt weng schaun... 

son tipp falls ihr mal nach wildbad fahrts. da gibtz am ende so holzrampen. bremst ordentlich davor und springt net ins flat wie meiner einer.
hab nur knapp n felsen mim vorderrad verfehlt.... das wäre bööse gewesen.

----------


## Tom Servo

Hab mir selber 'ne Vivid bestellt, um mein aktuellen Van R runter zu werfen. Laut dem Link ein Stück höher sollte die Konsequenz sein, die Zugstufe im Beginning Stroke aufzudrehen den Wurzeln entwegen und im Ending Stroke zu drehen, für Sprünge usw., oder?

Im Moment hab ich die Zugstufe auf'm Van R nur leicht angedreht, Wurzeln gehen so, aber bei Sprüngen kommt der Hinterbau zu flott wieder raus.

----------


## Laubfrosch

mach die lowspeed aweng mehr rein. 
mein vivid schiebt mein rad bei sprüngen immer ganz schön nach vorn.

----------


## Tom Servo

Wie fahr ich am besten ein kleineres Roadgap (so en Meter hoch Pi mal Daumen, mit 'ner leichten Lippe) mit Landung auf Flach? Einfach Gewicht komplett nach hinten?

----------


## DasMatti

ganz nach hinten auf keinen Fall...bleib relativ neutral aufm bike, und vorne n kurzen Rock geben

----------


## Tom Servo

Hmmm, mal 'nen tieferen einen finden und probieren. "Rock" wird wohl heissen, leicht an der Lenkstange zu reissen? Gucken ob ich das Timing hin bekomme.

Bin momentan kein Fan vom Lenkradreissen, da ich immer noch öfters mit einem Arm stärker dran ziehe als wie mit dem anderen.

----------


## Laubfrosch

versuch einfach neutral und locker zu stehn. keine ruckartigen bewegungen machen oder so

----------


## Tom Servo

Neutral und locker hör ich andauernd, in der Praxis ist das aber so 'ne Sache. Üblicherweise ballert das Heck in die Luft (z.b. Kicker), ein bisschen weniger, wenn die Zugstufe zu gedreht wird. Ich meine, ich darf mich für das Verhalten bei meiner Gabel bedanken, unter der Annahme, das diese zu flott einfedert (Domain 302, ohne Druckstufeneinstellung) und das Fahrrad nicht den gewollten Weg fährt. 

--edit: Soll heissen, wenn ich "neutral" 'nen Kicker fahr, erwarte ich sobald ich mit dem Hinterrad drüber bin, mit beiden Rädern +/- gleich auf in der Luft zu sein, wie man so auf vielen Videos sieht. Bei mir ist es eher VR unter HR. Ausser ich verlagere von vorne rein das Gewicht entsprechend.

----------


## Laubfrosch

Ahhh Dreh halt die zugstufe vom Dämpfer nei

----------


## stephan-

Ich würd einfach zentral auf dem Rad bleiben und versuchen tendenziell zuerst mit dem HR zu landen. Flat-Landungen sind doof, machen keinen Spaß. So ist es mMn am angenehmsten.

----------


## stephan-

> Neutral und locker hör ich andauernd, in der Praxis ist das aber so 'ne Sache. Üblicherweise ballert das Heck in die Luft (z.b. Kicker), ein bisschen weniger, wenn die Zugstufe zu gedreht wird. Ich meine, ich darf mich für das Verhalten bei meiner Gabel bedanken, unter der Annahme, das diese zu flott einfedert (Domain 302, ohne Druckstufeneinstellung) und das Fahrrad nicht den gewollten Weg fährt. 
> 
> --edit: Soll heissen, wenn ich "neutral" 'nen Kicker fahr, erwarte ich sobald ich mit dem Hinterrad drüber bin, mit beiden Rädern +/- gleich auf in der Luft zu sein, wie man so auf vielen Videos sieht. Bei mir ist es eher VR unter HR. Ausser ich verlagere von vorne rein das Gewicht entsprechend.


Die Gabel sollte schneller ausfedern als der Dämpfer. Wenn die Gabel zu langsam ausfedert kann es daran liegen, muss nicht unbedingt der Dämpfer sein, wenn du sagst, das du den schon langsam gestellt hast.
Gabel schön zügig einstellen, so wie es dir passt.
Allerdings sollte die Gabel wenn du ordentlich draufdrückst/einfederst noch so gedämpft sein, dass das VR nicht hochspringt durchs ausfedern der Forke. Einfach im Stand, neben dem Rad stehend, testen.

----------


## BATMAN

Wenn Dir die Gabel beim Absprung wegtaucht, mußt Du das mit dem Körper kompensieren. Ansonsten wandert der Schwerpunkt nach vorn und das Radl taucht vorn ab.

Versuch aktiv abzuspringen. Also auf den Sprung zu fahren und Dich nicht einfach nur am Radl festhalten und abschießen lassen. 
Läßt sich allerdings schwer erklären. Es ist meist gar nicht notwendig groß am Radl zu reißen um über einen Sprung zu kommen. In dem Moment wenn das Radl in die Kompression rollt, den Körper straffen und Dich leicht abdrücken. Also als würdest auf allen Vieren sein und bissl nach oben hupfen wollen. 
Vergleichbar mit der Bewegung wenn Du mit dem Radl mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitg mit beiden Rädern in die Luft springen willst. Aber gar nich so wild ziehen. Du mußt dem Radl nur nen Impuls geben. Also gleichzeitig vor dem Absprung hintere und vordere Federung leicht komprimieren, damit sie beim Absprung ausfedern und beim Ausfedern den Lenker bissl mitnehmen.

Oder anders erklärt, fahr "gekauert" auf den Sprung zu und beim Absprung streckst die Beine und richtest Dich auf. Dabei nimmst dann den Lenker mit.

Wenn Du neutral oder statisch über den Sprung fährst und Deine Gabel beim Absprung wegtaucht, ist es kein Wunder wenn Du frontlastig fliegst.

Mit dem Vorderrad zu erst landen ist normal. Dadurch tauchst schön in die Landung ein und hast auch früher wieder Kontrolle übers Radl. Soll aber natürlich nicht heißen, dass man sich senkrecht in Boden bohren soll.

----------


## Tom Servo

Super Erklärung, werd's versuchen!

----------


## lumba

Könnte jemand erklären, wie man rapide in den Kurven die Richtung ändert? Man sieht das ja immer in den Videos, wie Profis in einer Kurve praktisch rumreißen, eine Menge Staub durch die Gegend fliegt und fast ohne Geschwindigkeitsverlust weiter gefahren wird.

In F1rst sieht man das z. B. sehr häufig.

----------


## Laubfrosch

die zaubern einfach um die kurven und verschleiern das ganze mit n haufen staub.

----------


## BATMAN

So ganz kapier ich die Frage zwar nich, aber Du kannst am Kurvenausgang das Radl frühzeitig aufrichten um früher wieder treten oder Dich aufs nächste Hindernis orientieren kannst. 

Einfach gegen Ende der Kurve das Radl hochreißen als würdest am Hinterrad surfen wollen und dann Lenker aber wieder rechtzeitig belasten um Grip zu haben.

Falls Du das meinst  :Confused:

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich glaub er meint das so wie blenkinsop in dem einen video durch die anlieger vom semmering ballert.

----------


## lumba

Es ist schwer zu erklären, aber ich meine keine Anliegerdurchfahrt, sondern eine Technik, die man oft bei engen und S-Kurven sieht. In Earthed 5 sieht man das z. B. bei den Athertons wenn sie diese enge Waldstrecke mit den S-Kurven durchfahren. Sie setzen das Bike fast um 90° in die Kurve, aber sehr flüssig und fast ohne Geschwindigkeitsverlust (Glaube ich). Auf jeden fall wird auch irgendwie das Hinterrad stark weg gedrückt bzw. das ganze Bike rumgerissen, ich weiß  halt nicht genau wie. Spielen da Gewichtsverlagerung und Hinterradbremse vll. die entscheidene Rolle?

----------


## dh-noob

sowas wie hier leicht zu sehen ist? bike liegt in der kurve und der fahrer ist recht vertikal zum boden?

transcendmagazine.com/gallery/labresseWC/I1L6076

----------


## lumba

:Embarrassment: 

Hier mal eine Skizze:



Und ich meine kein driften!

Hier sieht man es ziemlich oft:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0-nQ07IaiY

----------


## muzzLe

ich tipp mal auf einen "scandinavian flick" ? :Confused: 

www.truveo.com/Scandinavian-Flick/id/1258314693

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzRRqK7kmEs

hier bei 2:58 :
www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI6Slk0QgyI


vllt hilft dir der link:
www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive.../t-322172.html

lg stefan

EDIT:
ich persönlich machs so, dass ich möglichst wenig druck aufs hinterrad geb. z.b. so wie wenn ich kurz die beine um ein paar cm anziehen würd. 
in dem moment in dem der druck minimal is, drück ich mit den beinen das bike zur seite.
anschließend geb ich schön druck aufs vorderrad, wodurch das viel grip um die kurve hat ... und das hinterrad drück ich einfach voll herum. 
allerdings braucht man für das ganze einen gewissen speed, sonst bekommt man das hinterrad ned gscheit zum driften.

ich bin selbst blutiger anfänger ... weiß auch, dass die beschreibung sicher ihre ecken und kanten hat  :Big Grin:  ... aber steinigts mich ned, wenns komplett falsch is^^

vllt kann ja einer der erfahrenen fahrer ein wort dazu verlieren^^ würd mich nämlich auch interessieren^^

----------


## lumba

Genau das meinte ich, danke!

----------


## stephan-

www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1g3P...eature=related

----------


## BATMAN

auf dem Video würds aber wahrscheinlich mehr bringen den Anlieger anständig auszufahren als mit dem Hinterrad reinzurutschen.

Ich mach sowas immer um bissl auszuholen bei Spitzkehren oder anderen sehr engen Kurven.

Also entgegengesetzt scharf anbremsen und bissl rutschen lassen, dann in die richtige Richtung einlenken und Bremse öffnen damits das Radl rumzieht. Bremst man noch, wenn man in die eigentliche Kurve fährt bringst eigentlich nix mehr da man dann ja eigentlich doppelt bremst.

Auf dem Video sieht man ja wie das blockierte Hinterrad in den Anlieger kracht und das Radl fast stehen bleibt. Danach muß der Fahrer erst wieder antreten um vom Fleck zu kommen.
Kommt man gerade auf nen passenden Anlieger zu bringt die Technik meiner Meinung nach nix. Lieber den Anlieger anständig ausfahren.

Da der Fahrer aber nich mal nen Helm auf hat, ........

----------


## Tyrolens

Hallo,

noch mal eine Frager zum scandinavian flick: Wie wird dort die Rutschphase eingeleitet? Die meisten sagen, dass man den Gegenpendler, also bei einer Rechtskurve das Ausbrechen nach rechts durch Betätigung der Hinterradbremse einleiten muss. Nur, bei mir geht das nicht, wegen zu viel Bremstraktion am Heck. Hab mir deshalb gedacht ob man nicht gleichzeitig vorne bremsen sollte um das das Heck zu entlasten.
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich diese Fahrtechnik eigentlich nur zum Fahren von Spitzkehren eingeplant habe, wo das Hinterrad einfach viel zu weit kurveninnenseitig steht und dann nicht um's Eck kommt. Wenn ich bei der spitzkehrigen Rehtskurve aber das Hinterrad nach links außen driften lassen könnte....


Viele Grüße,

Thomas

----------


## muzzLe

> Die meisten sagen, dass man den Gegenpendler, also bei einer Rechtskurve das Ausbrechen nach rechts durch Betätigung der Hinterradbremse einleiten muss. Nur, bei mir geht das nicht, wegen zu viel Bremstraktion am Heck.


?????

dass deine hinterradbremse es ned schafft, dein hinterrad kurz zu blockieren, kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen ... bei nem ruckartigen kurzen reißer am bremshebel, sollts schon blockieren :/

was hast du denn für ne bremse und welchen hinterreifen?

ich persönlich glaub, dass du vllt zu langsam bist  :Confused: 

lg stefan

----------


## noox

:Wink: 

Vor einer Kurve wirst doch fast immer vorne auch bremsen. Wenn nicht, warst vorher auf der Geraden zu langsam  :Wink:  Du musst halt die Bremskraft und das Gewicht genau so verteilen, dass das Hinterrad ausbricht.

Ich hab das mit dem Gegenpendler bisher auch kaum gemacht. Hier im Video sieht man's schön - war aber eher unabsichtlich und auch sicher durch die etwas frontlastige Landung vorher verursacht. Vorne ist noch die Traktion da - aber da ich ziemlich stark gebremst hab, hat das Hinterrad irgendwas gemacht:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkBPVGsstn0

ab 6:10 (gleich danach kommt noch eine Zeitlupenwiederholung). Auf HQ schalten. Youtube hat so eine schlechte Bildqualität. Besser sieht mans auf Vimeo, aber da kann man leider nicht vorspringen: www.vimeo.com/2535650

----------


## Tyrolens

> dass deine hinterradbremse es ned schafft, dein hinterrad kurz zu blockieren, kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen ...



Nein, ist eher so, dass der Hinterreifen zu gut ist.  :Wink: 

Ja, Noox, so hab ich das gemeint, Vollbremung hinten und gleichzeitig Gewicht nach vorne bringt sicher was. Oder eben vorne voll zu machen, dann kommt das Gewicht ganz automatisch nach vorne. Aber eigentlich hab ich gedacht, dass die Vorderradbremse bei Einleitung des flicks schon wieder offen ist???

----------


## Tobias

@Tyrolens: ja kommt sicher geil wenn du im Vertrider Hotspot-Minenfeld (das Tirol ja zu sein scheint) mim Hinterradl um die Kurve bremst.

Überhaupt finde ich es seltsam, dieses in die Kurve blockieren mit erzwungenem (und noch dazu meist überflüssigen) Gegenpendler als "Fahrtechnik" zu bezeichnen - aber naja...

----------


## Tyrolens

Ja genau, da blockiert einmal das Hinterrad und schon erodiert der ganze Berg. Mountainbiking ist nix für Romantiker!  :Wink:   
Mir isses eigentlich wurscht, ob das Hinterrrad blockier oder nicht. Ich will das Hinterrad so weit am Kruvenaußenrand wie möglich. Wenn's ohne Blockieren geht, gerne. 
Aber ich werd sicher nicht mein Hinterrad im pseudo-trial-stil versetzen....

----------


## Laubfrosch

dieses flicken sollt ma halt gscheid üben und dann wenn mans wirklich kann, bringt einem das in kurven auch einiges.
bin mir aber sicher das es das nur in den wenigsten kurven bringt.
welche mit sehr engem radius.

das problem is nur das die meisten entweder falsch bremsen, zu lang bremsen oder dann doch net ausholn und das bremsen eigentlich nur zur allgemeinen verlangsamung taugt.


ich bin aber auch dabei sowas zu üben und noch kein pro.

----------


## muzzLe

bei 2:40 machts peaty irg geil^^ XD davor einmal ein example dafür, wies ned gehört^^

www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXpoMh-8ics

ich glaub ohne dem flick wär er langsamer

----------


## _kopfschuss_

i würd mal sagn dass is a kurzer "drift" ohne dasstn fuß runter tust, der von am kräftigen, ruckartigen impuls vom körper verursacht wird. mehr oder weniger " as radl um die kurvn reißn"^^ hehe

funzt mMn auch nur gscheit bei weichn bodn (so wie auf dem video) weil sonst könnts schon mal sein dass sich as hintere rad net mehr fängt und du weg rutscht.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

edit: oke sorry hab grad gsehn dass da schon einige drauf geantwortet habn. is eh scho alles gsagt.

----------

